# 2012 Presidential Debate - Third and Final Debate



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Not sure how this one is going to go.  I do like Bob Schieffer but this format is kind of boring, imo.

As always, everyone is welcome.  Please vote in the poll.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

Where's the option for "Mitt Romneh won, yuo only think it was Obummer becuase deh moderater was bias!"


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Where's the option for "Mitt Romneh won, yuo only think it was Obummer becuase deh moderater was bias!"



I'll see if I can get that option added.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 22, 2012)

I wonder how many dumb asses are going to vote *before* the debate even happens? Wait... We already have a winner.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

tjvh said:


> I wonder how many dumb asses are going to vote *before* the debate even happens? Wait... We already have a winner.



It's ok to predict a winner.  I worded it that way so you can predict or vote after.

Feel free.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

tjvh said:


> I wonder how many dumb asses are going to vote *before* the debate even happens? Wait... We already have a winner.




Jon Stewart wins no matter what.  

I made the mistake of thinking this was a prediction poll, not a post debate poll, so I was indeed a dumbass when I voted.

I don't think I'll likely be changing my vote post debate.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many dumb asses are going to vote *before* the debate even happens? Wait... We already have a winner.
> ...



No you didn't.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many dumb asses are going to vote *before* the debate even happens? Wait... We already have a winner.
> ...



Based upon who you voted for, no explanation was needed.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



I did.  Look back at the townhall debate where I worded it as a prediction.  After the debate, I wished that I had done it differently so I did this time. 

Whatever you want to do is fine.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Their thread, their rules, nutter butter.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Awwww... do we have another angry little republican?

here, have a great big cup of shut the fuck up.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Damn right.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Oct 22, 2012)

The polls will likely slip more for Obama after tonight.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Anyone with sense can read what you wrote here... It says *nothing* about predicting anything. There is no reason to look at another thread to clarify the OP. If the poll is about *combining* predictions with the actual outcome of the debate, then the poll is meaningless drivel and should be avoided.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> The polls will likely slip more for Obama after tonight.



What makes you think that?


----------



## tjvh (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Aww... You're just upset that you were the one who voted on something that has yet to happen.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Then avoid.  Don't let the door smack you in your ass on the way out.

Godddamn, but you righties will bitch about anything.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And you idiots will vote for a winner in a debate that hasn't happened yet because you are brainwashed Obama fluffers.


----------



## Amazed (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You are the one that has been whining about little damn thing since you got to the board Chedd.....now you jus actin all bad and shit.


----------



## Amazed (Oct 22, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Thats ok, a CBS affiliate ran a crawl yesterday that declared Obama the winned in the election.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

I made it multiple choice as well, any complaints about that?  

Besides, there are a couple right now for Mitt as well so stfu.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

I turned on Fox News just for giggles and they have Karl Rove on.  He's giving his analysis of the electoral map and has Obama ahead by 20 points or so without the swing states..

That means you should probably double the Obama number and cut Romney's in half.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> I made it multiple choice as well, any complaints about that?
> 
> Besides, there are a couple right now for Mitt as well so stfu.



Exactly why it's meaningless drivel. Now stfu.


----------



## Amazed (Oct 22, 2012)

Bammy is at 1.9 and trending down in Ohio...looks bad.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I made it multiple choice as well, any complaints about that?
> ...



Bet it burns your ass that you aren't the boss of me..


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

I am going to watch it in Fox news, I think Romney will do better again.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Not in the least. I completely caused *your attempt to garner attention* by posting a *meaningless poll* to be a complete failure.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2012)

Since the election will be decided largely on economic issues, not on foreign policy, and since the polls consistently show voters trust Romney over Obama on economic issues, and since recent polls show Romney has erased nearly all of Obama's previous advantage on foreign policy issues, if Romney stays more or less even with Obama on the issues, the debate will have to be counted as a win for Romney in terms of how it will influence the outcome of the election.

On the other hand, since Obama's whole campaign strategy has been to try to discredit Romney's proposals rather than to present an affirmative foreign policy agenda of his own for the next four years, Obama will have to score major points against Romney in order to win this debate in terms of how it will influence the outcome of the election.

In other words, this should be an easy win for Romney.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

skye said:


> I am going to watch it in Fox news, I think Romney will do better again.



And then you can watch the Faux news analysts spin everything.  By the end you'll be convinced that Obama rapes cactusus and Romney cured cancer.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Since the election will be decided largely on economic issues, not on foreign policy, and since the polls consistently show voters trust Romney over Obama on economic issues, and since recent polls show Romney has erased nearly all of Obama's previous advantage on foreign policy issues, if Romney stays more or less even with Obama on the issues, the debate will have to be counted as a win for Romney in terms of how it will influence the outcome of the election.
> 
> On the other hand, since Obama's whole campaign strategy has been to try to discredit Romney's proposals rather than to present an affirmative foreign policy agenda of his own for the next four years, Obama will have to score major points against Romney in order to win this debate in terms of how it will influence the outcome of the election.
> 
> In other words, this should be an easy win for Romney.



This debate is on foreign policy, Romney has no plans that he can communicate on foreign policy or the economy.  The president does.

Try not to get dizzy under all that spin.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Since the election will be decided largely on economic issues, not on foreign policy, and since the polls consistently show voters trust Romney over Obama on economic issues, and since recent polls show Romney has erased nearly all of Obama's previous advantage on foreign policy issues, if Romney stays more or less even with Obama on the issues, the debate will have to be counted as a win for Romney in terms of how it will influence the outcome of the election.
> ...



Perhaps on your planet, but here on Earth Governor Romney has outlined his plans on both domestic issues and several foreign policy issues, but Obama has avoided saying what he plans to do if reelected, preferring to base his campaign on mocking Romney.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



No he hasn't and Obama even called him out on that during the last debate.  You all just keep spinning that he has all of these plans to get the economy moving, he doesn't.  You will see that in two weeks when he loses hopefully for the last time.  

Romney has no plan other than to do whatever the Teaparty tells him to do.  That's why he can't communicate it, he doesn't know yet what they want.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Governor Romney has had no problem articulating his plans for helping the economy to grow, reducing the deficit and reducing unemployment, but apparently you have been unable to hear what he has to say.  He will lower taxes for both consumers and investors, remove government incentives that direct spending and investments, provide incentives for US companies to invest overseas profits back here in the US instead of keeping them offshore to avoid US taxes.  Obama has articulated no plan for helping the economy to grow in the next four years.  

In foreign policy, Romney has pledged to restore America's influence in the world.  He will try to repair the damage Obama has done to the ME peace process, take firm effective action to prevent Iran from becoming nuclear capable after four years of Obama's weak indecisive policy has moved Iran four years closer to having nuclear weapons, restore America's air defenses after Obama cut funding for long range anti ballistic missile systems and was bullied by Putin into withdrawing plans for installing missile defense systems in eastern Europe, take firm effective action to stop the drain on the US economy caused by China's currency manipulations after four years of the weak indecisive Obama administration produced nothing but ineffectual gestures for starters.  Obama has told us nothing about what he plans to do in the next four years if he is reelected.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...




If he's so clear on it, clearly present it here.


----------



## Toro (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I'm going to watch the football game tonight.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...




nothing you listed under foreign policy, is anything other than "I will make it good. I will make it good. I will make it good."  

you call it "plan" I call it unsupported assertion.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I have, of course, only outlined some of Governor Romney's proposals.  If you want more details, see what the Governor has to say.  Obama, of course, has told us nothing about what he plans to do in the next four years if he is reelected.

An American Century | Mitt Romney for President


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Toro said:


> I think I'm going to watch the football game tonight.



Who's playing?


----------



## Toro (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going to watch the football game tonight.
> ...



The Bears and the Lions.

Plus, I'm working.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 22, 2012)

Why the hell are people voting for the winner of the debate when it hasnt even occurred yet? 

Just felt like showing your HACK?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Toro said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



My dad's team was the Lions.  He really loved baseball though, the Tigers and Mudhens.


----------



## Amazed (Oct 22, 2012)

Game 7, Giants/Cards


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I see you already voted that the president won the debate.  It hasn't started yet.  That's just as bad when people were interviewed and asked about a presidential debate that didn't happen.  "Yeah, Obama was great!"  Makes you look foolish and very very biased.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



And I see you didn't read through the thread before posting your mindless nonsense.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



The first and foremost thing is not to be Republican.  Everything else after that is gravy.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 22, 2012)

Giants lead 1-0


----------



## Rocko (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama tanking on Intrade. He's under 60% now.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney can finish it tonight.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

It's going to start now!

Good luck to Mitt Romney!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Former Mudhens supporter here!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

So it begins


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



They have a beautiful new stadium in downtown Toledo now.  We bought my dad a brick with his name on it there for his birthday one year.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 22, 2012)

watching.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Finish him off tonight Mitt.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Jeezus, what?


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Liar!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

We need to TELL them to reject extremism.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

Let's see how far Barry can go with his memorized lines....


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

He can't get through two sentences without lying.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> We need to TELL them to reject extremism.



Romney just said we can't kill our way out of this and now he wants to kill them.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney is taking the high road and looking Presidential. 

Obama is seething and wants a knife fight.

LOL


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Gender equality?  Yeah, get them women in binders.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

Women's rights! Thanks for nothing Obama!

Romney is going to filet him on this!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney lost his chance to reiterate those questions.  What did happen?  What about the cover story>  where was your intelligence?  He talked about all Al Qaeda problems.

Obama is deflecting.. Romney is not answering well.  He just said don't just kill, then said differently, kill them.

Schieffer asked good questions that weren't answered by either.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on Obama 
Sell your position..don't just attack Romney misspeaks


----------



## Rocko (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama you're not funny!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama sounds like Biden. Unhinged.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Both of these guys look clueless


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Get him Mitt


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 22, 2012)

Yo.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama seems flustered early on. Neither look strong yet.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't tell me what the guy next to you is thinking, tell me YOUR thinking!


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is going down hard.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

15 min in and god does this debate suck


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

Big lie from Obama on Iraq!  He wanted troops in Iraq and negotations fell through.  Then Maliki ORDERED them out.  That's how we got out of Iraq.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

They both look bored


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

He organized a community


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

He seems so bitter tonight. It's almost desperate.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 22, 2012)

Mitt is cleaning his clock.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

This is like the first debate all over again...Obama is stiff and scripted.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney staying on topic. Point


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on Obama.....

Stop attacking Romney and show you are the leader of the free world


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> He organized a community



Heh!

That was funny.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney is doing a terrible job.  He just said let's get back to Syria and that is what Obama was just talking about.  Please.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney is owning this so far. He seems much more presidential.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Come on Obama.....
> 
> Stop attacking Romney and show you are the leader of the free world



He has to stay on top of Romney's nonsense.  That was his mistake in the first debate, letting Romney get away with lying about his positions.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Come on Obama.....
> 
> Stop attacking Romney and show you are the leader of the free world


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

You can see Obama concentrating so intently not to take his eyes off Romney, but it's just so forced that it is distracting.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Come on Obama.....
> 
> Stop attacking Romney and show you are the leader of the free world



Wow.. you agreed with Romney on something (attacking Romney isn't going to get it done).


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney has the ability to look ahead.  Not just look at the present.  Good.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Romney is owning this so far. He seems much more presidential.



You don't even know what he's talking about.  Presidential...  pffttt..


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Obama.....
> ...



What lies...?


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Good job Mitt.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 22, 2012)

they're going to put Iran on double secret probation


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is owning this so far. He seems much more presidential.
> ...



Sour grapes already...


----------



## Rinata (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama just attacks and attacks. He has nothing.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Obama.....
> ...



Obama needs to show that he is the only one in the room that understands the situation in the middle east. Spending time attacking Romney is not doing that

Let Romney screw up and then jump on him


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

So far, Romney is ahead.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 22, 2012)

6-0 Giants, bottom of third, bases loaded second time in inning.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

tyroneweaver said:


> they're going to put Iran on double secret probation


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

This is embarrassing to watch.  Romney doesn't know his shit.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney's not making his case yet.  Obama isn't either, but he's the one with the actual foreign policy role so he has more credibility in saying that Romney is wrong.

But Obama needs to stop ankle-biting Romney on snippets from his speeches.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Godddamn, but you righties will bitch about anything.



BINDERGATE.


Dumb ass.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 22, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Bammy is at 1.9 and trending down in Ohio...looks bad.



Says whom????


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> This is embarrassing to watch.  Romney doesn't know his shit.



Oh get out of here with that. He is killing Obama.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

How about a government in Syria that meets the approval of the Syrian People?

Arming a 'Friends of America' Special Interest Group is NOT the answer.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is giving credence to the Muslim Brotherhood.  He wants to help them after they dictated the rules of our relationship with them!  How bad is that?  Pull their foreign aid!


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

Now Obama thinks the rioters in Egypt are just like us.... what a moron!




They just want democracy.... after they rape the reporters and burn American flags.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Gov Romney wants to lower taxes *AND* play war.

How did that work out 2001-2008?


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Obama is giving credence to the Muslim Brotherhood.  He wants to help them after they dictated the rules of our relationship with them!  How bad is that?  Pull their foreign aid!


----------



## Rocko (Oct 22, 2012)

What a snooze fest!


----------



## Rinata (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going to watch the football game tonight.
> ...



San Francisco Giants and St. Louis Cards.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

I expected more from the last debate.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't see Obama attacking him, he is setting the record straight.  Obama can't allow Romney to define him.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Obama.....
> ...



Actually, in substance, Obama has agreed with just about everything Romney has said although Obama keeps trying to mischaracterize Romney's positions.  He might be trying to land a position in the Romney State Department.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Good God, you can hear the W. advisors in everything Romney says...


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

Rocko said:


> What a snooze fest!



Foriegn policy is boring for the most part, but very important.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 22, 2012)

Why does Mittens seem to not wanna talk about Libya?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You know... the inevitable election year moderating of the message that the republicans HAVE to do to stay in national races once their convention ends.

You have to admit, Mitt isn't as smooth as some at this task.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



lol


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama needs to get that smug little smirk off his face.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



POTUS quotes Romney and Mittens just says: "wasn't me..."

What an asshole.

Thank God he'll never be President.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney is starting to take it!  He got the fact that the strong economy is necessary for a strong foreign policy!  Economy, economy, ECONOMY!

Obama is starting to back off and look like he did in the first debate.  Anyone notice that?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Bammy is at 1.9 and trending down in Ohio...looks bad.
> ...



Karl Rove..


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 22, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



No, he said FOOTBALL game...




that's the Lions and Bears.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh bullshit. How are we stronger now than 4 years ago. Get the bum off stage.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney is so full of shit about America's role in the world and now he goes on about jobs again


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



This debate sucks

Obama needs to dazzle with "I am the leader of the free world and here is how we do things"

They both look clueless


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I have followed Romney for 5 years now... his positions have NOT changed.

Obama has been all over the place, and he has lied to us on what happened in Libya.

Im sorry, but Obama has earned my distrust.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Good God, you can hear the W. advisors in everything Romney says...



Not true.

Arming resistance in Syria was never a position in any Bush admin.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

ANd there is the class warfare from Obama.... dumb ass.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh for fuck's sake with the class warfare bullshit...oh now, it's Boooosh and Cheney.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

You Mr. President!  You're running against Romney and Ryan, not Bush and Cheney.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney still killing it. He hasn't been drawn into the fist fight Obama wants.


----------



## Vel (Oct 22, 2012)

Does Obama have his standard stump speech on a teleprompter? All he says is the same old crap.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm watching it now!    


Romney looks unstoppable!!!!!!!!! Go Mitt GOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Romney is so full of shit about America's role in the world and now he goes on about jobs again



He wants to invade more countries on a credit card while cutting taxes on the wealthy.

Thank God he'll never get the chance to put his shitty ideas into practice.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

Our relationship has never been better.....says Obama??????  America is strong???????

Oh, Our allies are strong??????  He's been on the campaign trail too long.  I wonder id he believes this stuff.  Is he that out of touch?

Finally, oil independence!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Uh uh uh uh uh eh eh uh uh eh eh


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

skye said:


> I'm watching it now!
> 
> 
> Romney looks unstoppable!!!!!!!!! Go Mitt GOOOOOOOOOOOOO



He's agreed with the President 4 times.

Pretty much on everything the President did, he's says he agrees.

The big difference is he would go further and spend more money we don't have.

All of W.'s former advisors are whispering in his ear.... the war will pay for itself.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

the more I look at Obama the more I see the sneaky used car salesman!!!!!


GO MITT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

The federal government is small business apparently


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2012)

Mitt just brought up his debunked "I'll create 12 million jobs" talking point. Hopefully Obama doesn't miss the opportunity.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Mitt is talking and saying nothing.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Class warfare!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought Obama would come with something new, but he's attacking while trying to pretend that his policies have been successful.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2012)

skye said:


> the more I look at Obama the more I see the sneaky used car salesman!!!!!
> 
> 
> GO MITT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mittens looks really sneaky and creepy.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is so full of shit about America's role in the world and now he goes on about jobs again
> ...



Sorry hazlnut,  Romney is fired up again!  He's on that roll again.  

So, the economy is going to make us strong and what does Obama say, EDUCATION!  We need teachers!  Talk about deflection!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

How do you pay for it Mitt with lower taxes?

Do any of you Fox New Teatards ask that question?

How do you pay for all this talk?


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama education lie debunked.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqKcnYWCAJc]Dreamer composer songwriter Roger Hodgson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

This debate is high on rambling platitudes, low on specifics.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> I thought Obama would come with something new, but he's attacking while trying to pretend that his policies have been successful.



They have been.  

Read a magazine, stop watching Fox.

He's the most successful FP POTUS in modern history.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> I thought Obama would come with something new, but he's attacking while trying to pretend that his policies have been successful.



And Mitt is saying that he would do exactly what Obama has done foreign policy wise.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is so flustered he's gone back to intrerrupting.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> How do you pay for it Mitt with lower taxes?
> 
> Do any of you Fox New Teatards ask that question?
> 
> How do you pay for all this talk?



Lower tax rates create economic growth and higher federal revenues.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

"I don't want to cut the military budget".

But you want to cut taxes.

Hmmmmm?


Didn't W. try that?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Answer the question, Mittens.  Specifics please.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Obama is so flustered he's gone back to intrerrupting.



Mitt is lying and running his mouth.

POTUS is not flustered.  He's irritated having to debate this rube.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Obama would come with something new, but he's attacking while trying to pretend that his policies have been successful.
> ...



Oh please, you can't even remember where you've buried your nuts.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney is going to take healthcare from millions of Americans and buy Submarines


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

They are both playing defense, booorrrring.....and refighting the last debate, if romeny says 5 point plan again i am going postal.........scheiffer needs to get them back foreign affairs......ready to switch to mnf


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

EH EH EH EH EH. All Obama has done is attack. He is flailing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm getting a kick out of Obama forcing himself to keep his eyes peeled on Romney. You know he's not even taking it in. He's just waiting to make a blanket statement that something isn't true and then get onto his next talking point.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Answer the question, Mittens.  Specifics please.




Mitty doesn't do specifics.

And FACT-CHECKERS won't dictate their message.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Shaddup Mitt.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > How do you pay for it Mitt with lower taxes?
> ...



So where are those Bush tax cut jobs, anyway? Oh yeah, I forgot,he did create 3 million jobs in 8 yrs -- one of the worst jobs records in US history.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

Did Obama just say budget??


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL. Ok Obama, Mitt is wrong, so what is your plan?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> How do you pay for it Mitt with lower taxes?
> 
> Do any of you Fox New Teatards ask that question?
> 
> How do you pay for all this talk?



Discretionary spending cut by 5%, closing deductions, repealing Obamacare!  Savings all over the place.  Lets get rid of duplicative and ineffective federal programs!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney is going to take healthcare from millions of Americans and buy Submarines



W. II

The war will pay for itself.... as long as we give all the contracts to Halliburton.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama already won this debate. Romney looks like a fool.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney is going to take healthcare from millions of Americans and buy Submarines



We have always had... and always will have healthcare.... I just do not want to pay for your insurance.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney doesn't want to talk about FP.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

We spend more on our military than the next ten countries combined. The Military os not asking for more spending.

Romneys math of cutting taxes, spending more on the military and reducing tne deficit does not add up

Did Romney really run a business?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Did Obama just say budget??



Couldn't have.  He doesn't do budgets!  Democrats don't do budgets!


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama the Food Stamp President.


All welfare all welfare   ....pathetic


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> We spend more on our military than the next ten countries combined. The Military os not asking for more spending.
> 
> Romneys math of cutting taxes, spending more on the military and reducing tne deficit does not add up
> 
> Did Romney really run a business?



Try not to just regurgitate, Wally.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

JosefK said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



The economy grew and Bush's job numbers are light years better than Obama's.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is going to take healthcare from millions of Americans and buy Submarines
> ...



Good, so as long as everybody who can afford health insurance gets it though work or buys it, then you won't have to pay for anybody but the poor and disabled.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney thinks our Navy is weaker than 1916?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Did Obama just say budget??



Name something that President Obama has failed to pass and sign in his term...

<BZZZZZZZZZ> 

Yes, Mr. Obama? 

'A budget?'

Correct.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2012)

If you want to know how I'm gonna for, you hafts come on our website and read it. So said mitt.

Why won't he say what he wants to cut?

That's a rhetorical question because we all know who will pay for mitts "balanced "budget.


Sent from my iPad.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama killing him on the Navy


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney is going to take healthcare from millions of Americans and buy Submarines


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Good Lord Obama. You are a grade A jackass.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Do you know what a bubble is?

And BUSH created the DHS after he let us get attacked on 9/11.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is saying he wants to castrate the military !!!!


He should go and play golf ...omg


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck Obama... explaining what a carrier is and what a submarine does.\

What an asshole!!


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 22, 2012)

Mitt pandering to the military...


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama killing him on the Navy



No...he is an arrogant asshole.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

The state you were Governor of is NOT PROUD OF YOU.

You will lose your own state.

How do you explain that Mitt?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > How do you pay for it Mitt with lower taxes?
> ...



Mitt wants to add more.

But he won't say who will pay for it.


Sent from my iPad.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Fuck Obama... explaining what a carrier is and what a submarine does.\
> 
> What an asshole!!



Oh he's clearly going to carry the vote of our service people and veterans.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> This debate is high on rambling platitudes, low on specifics.



Welcome to the wonderful world of predicting the future on Earths Global Political Stage.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

skye said:


> Obama is saying he wants to castrate the military !!!!
> 
> 
> He should go and play golf ...omg


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Fuck Obama... explaining what a carrier is and what a submarine does.\
> 
> What an asshole!!



Obama would want screen windows on subs.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, Obama just lost his argument big time!  Romney said we have fewer ships than we did in 1917and Obama said we have fewer horses and bayonettes, too!  HUH???????  The audience reacted to that!

Think Romney is taking this one!  Wish more people were watching!


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> LOL. Ok Obama, Mitt is wrong, so what is your plan?



Whatever it is, Mitt will agree with it.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama starting to act presidential


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



True.

That wasn't the issue.  The issue was that tax rate cuts spur growth which increases federal revenues.  It has worked every time it's been tried.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Fuck Obama... explaining what a carrier is and what a submarine does.\
> 
> What an asshole!!



Yeah.    He also told Romney that we aren't playing a game of Battleship here.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Where you going to get the money?


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > This debate is high on rambling platitudes, low on specifics.
> ...



True.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Obama... explaining what a carrier is and what a submarine does.\
> ...



Wish he would stop acting like that.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Obama has already created more jobs than Bush. Try again.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Where you going to get the money?



not listening are you?


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama took Romney to school on military spending.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Answer the question, Mittens.  Specifics please.
> ...



He just said that he'd support Israel militarily. Obama couldn't even do that. He loves to give ambiguous talk to cloak his real intentions. The American people will not be fooled this time.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Oh, Obama just lost his argument big time!  Romney said we have fewer ships than we did in 1917and Obama said we have fewer horses and bayonettes, too!  HUH???????  The audience reacted to that!
> 
> Think Romney is taking this one!  Wish more people were watching!



Do you know what ships were in 1917?

One carrier today could crush the whole navy. Numbers are irrelevant...Romney looks like an idiot for comparing our Naval power to 1917


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

JosefK said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



Obama's job creation is still in the negatives. Are you sure you want to really make that stupid claim?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney thinks our Navy is weaker than 1916?



He said 1917




U.S.Navy Active Ship Force Levels, 1917-1923

DATE	4/6/17	11/11/18	7/1/19	7/1/20	7/1/21	7/1/22	7/1/23
BATTLESHIP	37	39	36	26	22	19	18
MONITORS, COASTAL	 7	 7	 5	 1	 2@	 -	 -
CARRIERS, FLEET	 -	 -	 -	 -	 -	 -	 -
CARRIERS, ESCORT	 -	 -	 -	 -	 -	 -	 -
CRUISERS	 33	 31	 28	 27	 10	 12	 13
DESTROYERS	 66	 110	 161	 189	 68 (208rc )	 103	 103
FRIGATES	 17	 17	 -	 -	 -	 -	 -
SUBMARINES	 44	 80	 91	 58	 69 (11rc)	 82 (7rc)	 69 (5rc)
MINE WARFARE	 -	 53	 62	 48	 50 (8rc)	 36	 38
PATROL	 42	 350	 65	 45	 59 (1rc)	 43	 41
AUXILIARY	 96	 87	 304	 173	 104	 83	 82
SURFACE WARSHIPS	 160	 204	 230	 243	 102	 134	 134
TOTAL ACTIVE	 342	 774	 752	 567	 384 (228rc)	 379 (7rc)	 365 (5rc)


http://www.history.navy.mil/branches/org9-4.htm


Obama is wrong, ships occupy their physical space and command the horizon around them ........less ships less space covered, Obama sounded like an ass.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Obama took Romney to school on military spending.



Hardly


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney is schooling Obama on how to handle tyrants the world over.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Oh, Obama just lost his argument big time!  Romney said we have fewer ships than we did in 1917and Obama said we have fewer horses and bayonettes, too!  HUH???????  The audience reacted to that!
> 
> Think Romney is taking this one!  Wish more people were watching!



Woosh... The sound of that comment going right over your head.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Obama took Romney to school on military spending.



That was the worst ass whooping of the entire election season.  "There are these things called aircraft carriers...."  

WOW.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

JosefK said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



Only if you start counting at the low point of his failed stimulus.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Obama took Romney to school on military spending.



Yea, Obama just said that a weaker military is sufficient. He has the same philosophy when it comes to the economy. How'd that work?


----------



## driveby (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is almost as bad at two bit comedy as he is at governing....


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

90% of what Obama is doing is whining about ROmney, instead of telling what HE would do.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



It's a turn off to everyone except for his hungry base.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Well, he said he won't raise taxes on the rich or the poor so it's all by closing loopholes and getting rid of Sesame Street.  

In other words, he's not being honest.


----------



## barry1960 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Obama... explaining what a carrier is and what a submarine does.\
> ...



Obama was condescending, but Romney deserved such with saying we have less ships since WWI and planes since WWII. Those are ignorant statements that ignore modern warefare as Obama astutely pointed out.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama just killed him on Iranian sanctions


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL. Of course Iran doesn't want nukes.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Obama is wrong, ships occupy their physical space and command the horizon around them ........less ships less space covered, Obama sounded like an ass.



but horses.... bayonettes.

We need to neglect the navy because of that.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney thinks our Navy is weaker than 1916?
> ...



One of today's aircraft carriers would frog stomp that entire navy!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Everyone starts off partial, Now the biases are shining through.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Oh for fuck's sake with the class warfare bullshit...oh now, it's Boooosh and Cheney.



you understand that for most people the name cheney is not a good one.

i can't help it if romney surrounded himself with these people and wants to carry on the same policies.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney thinks our Navy is weaker than 1916?
> ...



LOL

Monitors?  They were from the Civil War

What a Douchebag. One carrier wipes out that whole fleet

Shows what numbers are worth


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

You know.... Obama says all options are on the table for Iran.... while Iran is getting closer to a nuclear bomb...


Obama is s full of cliches........ all options he says...... what a joke ,,, weak weak  full of apologies!


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

"we are not going to let Iran negotiate perpetually.. the clock is ticking... 3, maybe 4 more years is it. After that, I am putting my foot down!' _Obama_


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No actually it's 100% correct.  In WWII, Korea, and Vietnam, we had to pound the shoreline with battleships and cruisers.  Today we fire missiles from aircraft and destroyers.  Hence you need fewer ships and the battle ships are now museums.  

Evolution.

Obama kicked Romney's ass.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Obama just lost his argument big time!  Romney said we have fewer ships than we did in 1917and Obama said we have fewer horses and bayonettes, too!  HUH???????  The audience reacted to that!
> ...



It's not about that, one carrier can only project so far, hello.......less carriers who need the ancillary ships to go with them, less global coverage..........


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Obama just lost his argument big time!  Romney said we have fewer ships than we did in 1917and Obama said we have fewer horses and bayonettes, too!  HUH???????  The audience reacted to that!
> ...



One ship cannot be in several places and we need the jets to accompany them.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Obama... explaining what a carrier is and what a submarine does.\
> ...



I just caught up to that part.

Brilliant!!

Brilliant!!

Obama is kicking W.'s... I mean, Mitt's ass.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Dumb move by Romney to bring up "apology tour."  Lowest focus group numbers so far.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is being kind.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 22, 2012)

And The Winner Is..   There is no winner and the American people are the losers in this debate.
This debate is different because they are arguing over how they would do exactly the same things.
These two  clowns are more concerned about Israel and Iran than they are about the United States.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a wash, and that works to Romney's advantage since foreign policy was supposed to be an Obama strong point.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Big Whopper.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> Dumb move by Romney to bring up "apology tour."  Lowest focus group numbers so far.



Well, he's got W's advisors.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



His snarky attitude is most definitely a turn off...it hasn't worked for him in the past, and it certainly won't work for him in this debate.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

barry1960 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Commander in Chief Romney?  No way....

The Governor has been running for office for nearly 10 years.  A junior grade lieutenant on the USS Seabiscuit could have put the Governor in his place on that one.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> This is a wash, and that works to Romney's advantage since foreign policy was supposed to be an Obama strong point.



Romney has been getting bitch slapped for the last 45 minutes.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is killing him on Iran


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm loving this.

Obama is explaining how and why his policies work.

And Fox will spin the hell out of this, but independents are hearing it.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> Dumb move by Romney to bring up "apology tour."  Lowest focus group numbers so far.



What channel are you watching?


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama seems so unconvincing ... so weak ... so bleeding heart....

pathetic.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



God you're ignorant, seriously, read what I wrote and Romney was right the fleet is as small, sux huh?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

By THE WAY OBAMA. THEY NOTICED THAT YOU SKIPPED ISRAEL.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is being called out on his apology tour... LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



He's also mastering the facts as well.  You can be somewhat snarky when your opponent is literally ignorant of what the capabilities of the modern navy are in a foreign policy debate.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> By THE WAY OBAMA. THEY NOTICED THAT YOU SKIPPED ISRAEL.



Fox must be editing you're version of the debate on the fly.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney just tried to crowbar in that dictator comment. 

Obama is now demonstrating what a leader does.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

It's too late to take the spotlight off of the fact that he ignored Israel during his "I'll be nicer to you" tour of the ME.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb move by Romney to bring up "apology tour."  Lowest focus group numbers so far.
> ...



You keep saying that and it's false.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

skye said:


> Obama seems so unconvincing ... so weak ... so bleeding heart....
> 
> pathetic.



 

Are you a *real* girl?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama isnt credible. Every time he asks "Who will be credible?" He is undermining himself.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is at 92% to win tonight's debate on intrade, absolutely owning Romney over the last 30 min. The first 30 min were a wash.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> By THE WAY OBAMA. THEY NOTICED THAT YOU SKIPPED ISRAEL.



that was a direct hit.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Faster ships with more aircraft cover much more area than their literal footprint.  Also missiles with longer range on board those ships are a big help too.

Feel free to Google it.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is obfuscating. Mitt is coming across with facts, strategy and policy..every time he pounds Obama with facts, Obama comes up with ridiculous posturing and lies.

The O is toast. Americans are done with him.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney is not ready to be leader of the free world


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> I'm loving this.
> 
> Obama is explaining how and why his policies work.
> 
> And Fox will spin the hell out of this, but independents are hearing it.



He's not explaining it well and I give Obama high marks on his foreign policy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

No f'ing daylight between us and Israel Bob. President Romney will know of Israel attacks in advance.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb move by Romney to bring up "apology tour."  Lowest focus group numbers so far.
> ...



CNN.

They have the lines that track focus groups.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

They were 8 years closer to The Bomb when Obama took office.....

Just sayin'.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Hey, if you think this is a winning strategy for him, then you can cheer him on...it will not help his slipping likeability numbers though. He already had your vote.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

I wonder what country Obama is president of.  The stuff he's saying is purely made up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney is not ready to be leader of the free world



You're not ready to be a useful poster.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Just think of how irritating it must be for POTUS, the leader of the free world to have to go though this ridiculous spectacle with this clown, Romney.

Mitt doesn't know anything about FP and he's just reciting talking points.

He thinks we need more ships for Christ sakes.  More horses!! My Cayman island account for a horse!!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> They were 8 years closer to The Bomb when Obama took office.....
> 
> Just sayin'.



Yeah, But Romney isn't Bush.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama still has nothing. His words are empty.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Romney has mostly been in the negative for the last 30 min on that tracker.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is so full of shit it isn't funny


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



He's actually an ass no matter what he says.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> I wonder what country Obama is president of.  The stuff he's saying is purely made up.



God, Fox News really does a number on you people.

You have no clue about reality.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney is not stating facts. 

Obama's foreign policy record is kick-ass. We are safer, more respected and more influential now than we were 4 years ago.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Obama still has nothing. His words are empty.




Obama is the perfect used car salesman.

He is full of hot air


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney is so full of shit!

I haven't heard that much neocon garbage in a long time.

Fuck Romney!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



You are a moron

Those ships ran on COAL

They have no range, no defense and no lethality

For Romney to compare their numbers to todays fleet is idiocy. Forget one Aircraft carrier. One Destroyer could wipe out that fleet of rust buckets


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2012)

Bin Laden, baby. Suck on that, Mitt.


----------



## occupied (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is continually having to educate, Romney looks like he has a migraine.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Awww sweetie, I hit a nerve and now you're coming unhinged.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

I need my hip waders if I'm going to listen to Obama any more


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2012)

​


Conservative said:


> 90% of what Obama is doing is whining about ROmney, instead of telling what HE would do.



90% of what Romney has done has been to agree with Obama.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Romney is not stating facts.
> 
> Obama's foreign policy record is kick-ass. We are safer, more respected and more influential now than we were 4 years ago.



yeah destroying our alliances really make us safer.

There is a reason most of the dictators in the world are supporting Obama.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Obama is obfuscating. Mitt is coming across with facts, strategy and policy..every time he pounds Obama with facts, Obama comes up with ridiculous posturing and lies.
> 
> The O is toast. Americans are done with him.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what country Obama is president of.  The stuff he's saying is purely made up.
> ...



Sex the guy who believes Obama did not blame a Youtube video for the embassy attack and did not say "you didnt build that."
Go suck on it ,fool.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

No, the sanctions have been submarined by 22 exemptions. 






In Istanbul Tuesday, U.S. and Iranian nuclear negotiators meet for the fourth time in four months, with the classic diplomatic assignment of talking about whether to hold future talks. They'll likely agree to do so, but the real news happened under the radar last week: Though economic sanctions still haven't slowed or stopped Iran's nuclear drive, the Obama Administration has decided to make them even weaker. The Iran sanctions regime is looking like the U.S. tax code&#8212;filled with loopholes.

It's so weak, in fact, that all 20 of Iran's major trading partners are now exempt from them. We've arrived at a kind of voodoo version of sanctions. They look real, insofar as Congress forced them into a bill President Obama had to sign in December. The Administration has spoken incantations about their powers. But if you're a big oil importer in China, India or 18 other major economies, the sanctions are mostly smoke.

This is possible because, thanks to lobbying by the Obama Administration, the sanctions law contained several loopholes you could drive a warhead through. One provided that if a country "significantly reduced" its oil imports from Iran, the State Department could exempt it from sanctions for a renewable period of six months. Naturally, the definition of a significant reduction was left to the Administration's discretion.

As of last week, we know that its definition is trifling: India earned a free pass after merely pledging to cut its Iran imports by 11%, and Japan earned one after cutting 22% of its Iranian business in 2011. Then there's China, the Islamic Republic's biggest customer, which is now exempt after cutting Iran imports by 25% between January and May (measured year-over-year).

More at-
The Wall Street Journal: Obama's Iran Loopholes - WSJ.com


----------



## driveby (Oct 22, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Romney is not stating facts.
> 
> Obama's foreign policy record is kick-ass. We are safer, more respected and more influential now than we were 4 years ago.



Unless you're an ambassador in Libya of course, dumbass....


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



You're reading it wrong.  He only went into the negative during the "apology tour" quip.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Settle down, little man...would cookies and milk help make it better??


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I see the chick in the pic with the small tits drinking her pussy drink and I think...

BIMBO.  STFU... Adults are talking.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

driveby said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is not stating facts.
> ...



You suck.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Part of Republicans' war on women.
Oh wait, you're a Democrap.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 22, 2012)

Warbler says Romney's penis is more patriotic than Obama's.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Romney is not stating facts.
> 
> Obama's foreign policy record is kick-ass. We are safer, more respected and more influential now than we were 4 years ago.



We're not safer.  That's not Obama's fault but we aren't safer.  Al Qaeda is on the rise.

We're just as hated as ever.  Look around at all the riots outside our embassies.

We're NOT more influential.  We're MUCH weaker at corralling other nations to do what we want.


----------



## RosieS (Oct 22, 2012)

Only one way to characterize Romney's replies: same shyte, different day. He is not fooling anyone. Obama kills.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



He's actually right.  We are less respected in the middle east.  All polling shows this.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



POTUS has a country to run.  

Mitt can't wait to go on his long vacation, cursing Obama's name.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Yeah the adults are talking. Over you.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Now that really fucking stings...because your opinion means SO much. Now tell me more, please.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

I love how Obama is taking credit for following Bush and Cheney's plan in Iraq.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

we ended the war in IRaq... we ended the war in Iraq...Did I mention we ended the war in Iraq?


Um....ON BUSH'S TIMETABLE.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Doesn't change the facts though, does it?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

How does Romney think he will persuade Pakistan to move to a more stable government.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> I love how Obama is taking credit for following Bush and Cheney's plan in Iraq.



Except where he fucked it up.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 22, 2012)

Why are they not talking about the real issue in this country?

The Lakers are 0-6 people!


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Look at you shaking your little fists on Obama's behalf.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Obama... explaining what a carrier is and what a submarine does.\
> ...



It was mittens who made the assssine statement about windows.

Now he's flip flopping and lying but of course, we expected that.

Incredibly, mittens is rudely and stupidly trying to run the debate even though he doesn't seem to know his facts.

Funny that so much of what he says just parrots the prez.

The world is too volatile to let someone as dishonest nd washy washy as mitt have the wheel.  Obama is an aggressive hawk tempered with diplomacy. Mitt would be just as foolish as political as he was over Libya.


Sent from my iPad.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> I love how Obama is taking credit for following Bush and Cheney's plan in Iraq.




yes LOL    what a loser that Obama and all those loonies lefties are!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Faster ships in the ocean? What an Iranian  fleet of speed boats 


Feel free to google that only 60% of our carriers are on station at any one time, and they need sppt, and range of the super hornet is 2000 miles dopey, which means mission wise 1000 miles, and missles are missiles they don't take the place of ships, who carry them and what goes with them, thx for demonstrating another tropic you don't have a handle on.......


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Just switched over to CNN.

Obama is killing it.

These people hate Romney.

Those NC early voting numbers are a bad omen for Mittens.

He's not just going to lose...


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama Bin Laden?

ROFLMFAO


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is telling us the story and Romney is painting a picture.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



It's over your head.  Order another drink.  Go to the bathroom, check your face.


----------



## driveby (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



The race hustling community organizer hasn't run jack shit, he can take a nice long vacation in the Hamptons hating rich white folks....


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Warbler says Romney's penis is more patriotic than Obama's.



Well, Warbler is an expert on penis. They get reeaal close on those submarines.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

looks to me like both are fairly consistently above the line on the CNN tracker.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> How does Romney think he will persuade Pakistan to move to a more stable government.



He seems to think as many rw's do. That Obama should be able to control what other countries do. 

Pakistan ... Mitt would take his new Navy ships cross country to drop bombs out of the open windows.



Sent from my iPad.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



So you're giving up...quitter.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Obama is telling us the story and Romney is painting a picture.



Obama is telling a story for sure.
Romney is telling the truth.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

CNN focus group....

Lines drop every time Romney speaks.

This FP debate was a bad idea for him.

Oops, the women line just dipped below 50%....

"Drones, what's a drone."


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> looks to me like both are fairly consistently above the line on the CNN tracker.



Why would that matter to anyone? They want Romney to be evil. He isn't. They want Romney beaten down by Obama. He isnt. But that wont change what they want or think


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

driveby said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Give driveby 5 Fox points!!

His masters would be proud.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Just switched over to CNN.
> 
> Obama is killing it.
> 
> ...



You're looking at a different set of lines than the rest of the world.  Romney's lines have only been negative once.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> CNN focus group....
> 
> *Lines drop every time Romney speaks.*
> This FP debate was a bad idea for him.
> ...



flat out lie.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Lines going up...

Up.

Up.

Up.

They love Obama.

Especially the ladies.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > CNN focus group....
> ...



It's all they've got.
The honest truth is that nothing will be decided by this debate.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

CNN is  not a media I watch to.  CNN is Candy Crawley. CNN  is another cocoon for Obama.

Nobody cares or believes CNN any more.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Please

Don't double down on dumb just because Romney did

Ships from 1916 were built out of cast iron held together with rivits ....think Titanic

To compare them to today's Navy is idiocy. Do you know how missiles are targeted?  One shot, one kill. 

Romney comparing a 1916 Navy to today is like comparing horse and buggies to tanks


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 22, 2012)

Pok-E-stahn...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > CNN focus group....
> ...



Is anyone surprised? The man cant tell the truth.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Just switched over to CNN.
> ...



Yellow and green dipped negative last time he spoke.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Our navy can handle any navy in the world; bar none.  

Your defense of Romney's 1910 strategy is laudible, ignorant, and pathetic.  Better capabilities equals a need for fewer platforms.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama's line went exactly flat when he said, "This nation - ME!"

Bahahaha!


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2012)

Neocons used to brag incessantly about there being no attacks on America by terrorists while Bush was on watch.  This was often cited as evidence of the success of "enhanced interrogation" techniques.

Well, there has been no attack on America by terrorists while Obama has been on watch, either.

.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > CNN focus group....
> ...



It was mostly in the negative during the second half hour of the debate for Romney.


----------



## driveby (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



10 thrill up your leg coupons for you, 5 more and you get your moonbat starter kit.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



He's on my ignore list. I generally don't deal with serial liars.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney.....not ready for prime time


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

The Chinese love Mitt.

He's created so many jobs over there.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Negative is below the white line.  Romney only went under it once.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



fucking liar. I'm sitting here watching CNN, and that is simply not true. You're on crack.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is kaput


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Neocons used to brag incessantly about there being no attacks on America by terrorists while Bush was on watch.  This was often cited as evidence of the success of "enhanced interrogation" techniques.
> 
> Well, there has been no attack on America by terrorists while Obama has been on watch, either.
> 
> .



Wrong


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Man the women love Obama.

This is what makes you white men so angry and hateful.  Your white women love the black POTUS.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



As I said, politics brings out the stupid in many--Trajan is a prime example.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney.....not ready for prime time



And yet he is on the path to doing well against Obama three nights in a row. 

and the momentum is going towards him big time.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

why is Omabinoius is even talking about China?

he is only a welfare President  .... pro jihad.... socialist ...

omg i want him to go so much!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see the spin about Obama dominating this debate.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



I just got to CNN 10 mins ago and when Romney was speaking it dipped at the end.

That yellow line is way up when Obama speaks.


----------



## driveby (Oct 22, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Neocons used to brag incessantly about there being no attacks on America by terrorists while Bush was on watch.  This was often cited as evidence of the success of "enhanced interrogation" techniques.
> 
> Well, there has been no attack on America by terrorists while Obama has been on watch, either.
> 
> .



On the other hand, no ambassador murdered since 1979......


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Neocons used to brag incessantly about there being no attacks on America by terrorists while Bush was on watch.  This was often cited as evidence of the success of "enhanced interrogation" techniques.
> 
> Well, there has been no attack on America by terrorists while Obama has been on watch, either.
> 
> .



Except for that Army Major screaming "Allahu Akbar" while killing people.  Who inspired him?  Anwar Al-Awlaki


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

All of a sudden the focus groups matter to the libtards.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney.....not ready for prime time
> ...



Romney is winning.  Not just the debate, the conversation.  He comes across well.
Obama is just an empty suit.  The emperor has no clothes.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Yellow and green just dipped.

Romney knows what China wants.

We can give them more of our jobs!!  And borrow more money from them.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Man the women love Obama.
> 
> This is what makes you white men so angry and hateful.  Your white women love the black POTUS.



Racist much?

If the women love Obama so much, why is he hemmoraging female support?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> CNN focus group....
> 
> Lines drop every time Romney speaks.
> 
> ...




I'll tell you why this is the case.

Romney would not do, and would not have done, a single thing different in the foreign policy arena that Obama would or has.  He knows it, and the people know it.  So he comes across as a jackass pretending he would do anything different.

Obama is an unmitigated disaster domestically.  He is a huge threat to the future of our nation on that front.

Foreign policy-wise, he is handling Iran exactly right.  He is doing a very good job all across the foreign front.

Obama needs to go before he bankrupts us and takes a long way down the road to socialism, but he is kicking Romney's nuts in this particular debate, because Romney is being insincere.

.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Neocons used to brag incessantly about there being no attacks on America by terrorists while Bush was on watch.  This was often cited as evidence of the success of "enhanced interrogation" techniques.
> ...



That wasn't a terrorist attack. Just ask Obama and his administration.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I m not comparing ship to ship dumb ass, wtf are you on? 

A carrier grps is composed of how many dopey?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Green dipping, dipping...

No one likes Romney....

Shit this guy is unpopular.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 22, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Can't wait to see the spin about Obama dominating this debate.



It won't be spin. Obama is flat out schooling Romney tonight.


----------



## Interpol (Oct 22, 2012)

"You mentioned the Navy and that we have fewer ships than we did in 1916. Well, Governor, we also have fewer horses and bayonets."

"When we bring those who have harmed us to justice, that sends a message to the world."

"I went to Yad Vashem, the Holocaust Museum, to remind myself of the nature of evil and why our bond with Israel will be unbreakable."

 "The question is not a game of Battleship where we&#8217;re counting ships&#8212;it&#8217;s what are our capabilities."

Those are just 4 of ways President Obama is bitch-slapping Mitt Romney tonight. 

Obama is putting on a fucking clinic in this debate. He's in total control of it while Romney appears clammy and red-faced. 

When the President speaks about the world, you can sense that he looks out with opportunity and clarity while the Governor is selling two big heapings of fear. 

Romney said tonight, "I see America's influence receding." What a fucking pessimist. 

I'm sorry, but America right now is a lot more respected around the world than it was exactly 4 years ago today.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Man the women love Obama.
> 
> This is what makes you white men so angry and hateful.  Your white women love the black POTUS.



You're getting worried and lashing out it seems.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

the moderator is not too bad... thanks heavens


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Man the women love Obama.
> ...



According to whom?

Faux News?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Romney is not stating facts.
> 
> Obama's foreign policy record is kick-ass. We are safer, more respected and more influential now than we were 4 years ago.



That might be why mitt looks like he has gas.

Seriously, Obama has done an incredible job for us on the national stage.  And, while the R has worked against the US, Obama has produced jobs, economic growth, growth on Wall Street, lower taxes for small business and individuals.

If mitt is elected, all that ends and we're right back to the Bush regime.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see the spin about Obama dominating this debate.
> ...



That just isn't the case.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Man the women love Obama.
> ...



I'm just speculating on what drive the old white men to hate Obama.

It ain't his polices because they never really talk about them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

Bob just tried to throw Romney a fastball on the outside corner with that do we want a trade war with China question. He knocked it out of the park. 

Okay Bob, go ahead and loft Obama a pitch now


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, Romney is sounding a little better, Obama better come back strong.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama invested in companies shipping jobs over seas too.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

So did you, Obama you sack of shit!


----------



## Interpol (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> looks to me like both are fairly consistently above the line on the CNN tracker.



I would have to say that yellow line really shoots up when Obama speaks. Both lines go up and stay up with the President. 

When Romney takes his turn, the lines just criss-cross in every which way, then it flatlines, and then it goes up and then it sinks. He has been hard to follow tonight. The President seems to be running laps around him.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

I am pleasantly surprise by the moderator ...he is very good!

Me likes him ..... unlike that Candy Crawl


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



It isn't right now.  His yellow line is slightly above and his green line is moving between slightly below and slightly above.

Romney's did dip a second time with his "I want a great relationship with China" line.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Whoa... that yellow line really dipped.

Now, they're on their way back up... Up.  Up.  Mainly the women again.

This is interesting.  The women really love him.  50% of the populating (women) + his support base.

Nov. 6 is going to be a friggin' landslide.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2012)

Interpol said:


> "You mentioned the Navy and that we have fewer ships than we did in 1916. Well, Governor, we also have fewer horses and bayonets."
> 
> "When we bring those who have harmed us to justice, that sends a message to the world."
> 
> ...



Yes. Mitt is in over his head - in every way, every area.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Bob just tried to throw Romney a fastball on the outside corner with that do we want a trade war with China question. He knocked it out of the park.
> 
> Okay Bob, go ahead and loft Obama a pitch now



Infield fly rule.

Romney is out.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

g5000 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > CNN focus group....
> ...






> Foreign policy-wise, he is handling Iran exactly right.  He is doing a very good job all across the foreign front.




Actually no, he's not in either case, if that were so we would have been right on Syria day 1, weapons organizing creating relationships so after Assad is gone we would have some skin in the game and the new leadership would have know that, Now? We have balls, we waited a year? We won't hve zip as far as influence when the dust fears , we were fucking around in Libya going after a clown .


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

How many times is Obama going to mention 'ending the war in Iraq', like it was HIS credit? It was on Bush's timetable.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Romney did

He compared our ship count to 1916. One destroyer could wipe out that entire fleet. We don't even need carriers to have more naval power than the 1916 fleet. One ship decimates the 300 ships from 1916

Monitors?  Do you know what monitors are?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



I have no clue what Fox has to say. Though it seems the fact that there is a News organization telling people what's going on that you don't want people to know, worries you. How sad is that? I don't have a problem with MSNBC. Do you know why? It's because they are full of bullcrap and I dont have to tell people that because it's freakin obvious. I want them to show how full of crap they are. Yet, you are here whining about Fox.

and it's the polls that indicate that Obama is hemmoraging female suport. that's why Romney is winning the polls.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> So did you, Obama you sack of shit!


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Whoa... that yellow line really dipped.
> 
> Now, they're on their way back up... Up.  Up.  Mainly the women again.
> 
> ...



Well you're right there.
Romney will sweep in.  The debates have shown that Romney is not the buffoon the press has painted him.  He is well informed, articulate and presidential.  Obama has been shown to be not ready for prime time. His policies suck.  And so does he.  Literaally.  The first gay president.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

My boy Mitt, is a son of Detroit.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought Mitt was born in Mexico?

Managed bankruptcy.  That's what they did, you idiot, Romney.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney flip flopping yet again on Detroit....at this point he wishes he was never born.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is back to interrupting again....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney lying on his let the auto companies go bankrupt


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama trying to impose lies over Romney again.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney's done.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> How many times is Obama going to mention 'ending the war in Iraq', like it was HIS credit? It was on Bush's timetable.



Yea, but he got troops out and gave away our hard fought gains. That has to count as something? At least to a retard.


----------



## driveby (Oct 22, 2012)

What are you moonbats watching? Obama is a defensive, whiney little pussy.......


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> My boy Mitt, is a son of Detroit.



He'll piss all over you, if he gets the chance.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

Solyndra?

Freeport?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2012)

Men are liking Obama too.

Romney, not so much.

Fact checkers are working hard.

Now mitt is lying about the auto industry. He hopes we will forget that he wanted them to borrow private money that didn't exist.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

All Obama has done is bitch and moan.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> I thought Mitt was born in Mexico?
> 
> Managed bankruptcy.  That's what they did, you idiot, Romney.



Yeah.  They "managed" to undermine the rule of law, screw secured creditors, and reward unions.  Do we really want another 4 years of that?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is reading again, same script, that didn't work vey well the first time......


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> I thought Mitt was born in Mexico?
> 
> Managed bankruptcy.  That's what they did, you idiot, Romney.



So he was right. and you're showing your ignorance.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Lowest negatives for Obama so far when he accuses Romney of lying again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

Why is Obama bragging about the auto bailout? By all accounts, it has been a dismal failure.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Smart choices

Obama is killing Romney


----------



## Noomi (Oct 22, 2012)

I think they are both doing rather well. Mitt sometimes seems to get one over on Obama, but in the next minute, the tables have turned and Obama is calling the shots.

Don't you have a 'worm' so we can actually see what the audience thinks of each candidates performance? If you do, its not showing up for me!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Fact-Check Romney on Auto Bailout.

There was no funding in the private marketplace in 2008.  GM would have been finished.  Gone.  1 million jobs gone.  Great depression II.  Mitt would have ruined us.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama is ending up on a very strong note.  Romney had a sick look on his face for most of this debate.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree Obama. We can't have the same policies.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> Lowest negatives for Obama so far when he accuses Romney of lying again.



Yeah, and he was channeling Biden's nervous grinning while doing it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

I love it when Obama tells us he's being 'absolutely clear' to try and mask his failed details.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Noomi said:


> I think they are both doing rather well. Mitt sometimes seems to get one over on Obama, but in the next minute, the tables have turned and Obama is calling the shots.
> 
> Don't you have a 'worm' so we can actually see what the audience thinks of each candidates performance? If you do, its not showing up for me!



CNN has a tracker running


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

Freeport!!!!!!

Now!!!!


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 22, 2012)

First 30 minutes were a wash, Obama has owned Romney since.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Noomi said:


> I think they are both doing rather well. Mitt sometimes seems to get one over on Obama, but in the next minute, the tables have turned and Obama is calling the shots.
> 
> Don't you have a 'worm' so we can actually see what the audience thinks of each candidates performance? If you do, its not showing up for me!



Seems?  Are you listening at all?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No shit, they won't be fighting ironclads or a 1916 fleet , wtf is your problem?


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> I thought Mitt was born in Mexico?
> 
> Managed bankruptcy.  That's what they did, you idiot, Romney.



Mitt's father was born in Mexico.

Also, the GM bankruptcy was very non-standard.  The bondholders got the shaft.  That's why GM has not done well since their IPO.  Nobody wants to invest in it lest they get screwed by the government again.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

The choice is clear. Obama must go.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

and the closing arguments...


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

It feels like Obama is lecturing the voters in his closing statement.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Lowest negatives for Obama so far when he accuses Romney of lying again.
> ...



It was laughter at Romney; he joined about 60,000,000 Americans in the chuckle.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney lying on his let the auto companies go bankrupt



No he's not.  Maybe you misunderstand what happens in bankruptcy.  Plus, GM went bankrupt anyway.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 22, 2012)

Booooosh!!!!!!!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I think they are both doing rather well. Mitt sometimes seems to get one over on Obama, but in the next minute, the tables have turned and Obama is calling the shots.
> ...



Half the time they are repeating the same  things back to each other.


----------



## Amazed (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing new from Obama....more platitudes.


----------



## Intense (Oct 22, 2012)

They Each made good arguments. Obama's Record seems to be the biggest obstacle to his....


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

Get off the Econ. Or I am out ....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

So the Democrats get to f us over with Fanny Mae, GM, banks and then claim that it was conservative policies that put us on the brink of a great depression? Meanwhile, Obama gets to spend literally trillions of our money paying off his cronies while he sleeps on Iran getting nukes? 

I gotz one thing to say about that: F THAT!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

How are you going to maintain the strongest military in the world?


----------



## driveby (Oct 22, 2012)

Moonbats jerk off all over the GM bailout because unions kept their payday and investors got fucked.....


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Get the transcripts, Candy.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama talking about "nation building at home."

Isn't that what he said about the Stimulus?  How'd that work out?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Address what Romney said

We have fewer ships than 1916

What the hell does the number of those dinosaurs have to do with the needs of today's fleet?

Romney just pulled a Palin


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney's close is flatlining.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

Arrrrggghhh!!!!!!


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 22, 2012)

Mitt ending very string


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Look at you all up inside his mind...he's been a total bundle of nerves.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Is mitt still speaking.????


----------



## Avorysuds (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, there is gonna be a lot of butthurt Neocons out there after this debate. I wonder if Warrior is crying somewhere.

Obama is a crap President, but man, Obama did a great job showing Mitt as a flip flopper and pointing out when Mitt once supported Obama's policies, all of them in fact...


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dude I think you're fuking plowed.........


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

Open and honest Mitt! What a joke.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Green and Yellow went up when Obama made his closing statements.

Green and Yellow flatlined when Mitt started speaking.....


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa... that yellow line really dipped.
> ...


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Fact-Check Romney on Auto Bailout.
> 
> There was no funding in the private marketplace in 2008.  GM would have been finished.  Gone.  1 million jobs gone.  Great depression II.  Mitt would have ruined us.



1 million jobs temporarily gone would not have been Great Depression II.  Also, there was $1 Trillion in cash sitting on the sidelines in 2009 (the GM takeover didn't happen in 2008).

Obama nationalized a company because that's what Progressives do when they can get away with it and it fits their agenda.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

Boooooosh


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

pewrsonal opinion.... draw.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

ROMNEY!!!!!!

what a perfect closing!!!!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

God, the Romney Klan.

*Edit - Inappropriate.*


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Make your freaking point Popeye

Romney sure didn't


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama owned the close.


----------



## idb (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh no!
Tagg isn't on the stage is he????!!!!


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama gets a minor win tonight.  Excellent moderating by Schieffer.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney won this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

skye said:


> ROMNEY!!!!!!
> 
> what a perfect closing!!!!



You're easy to please.

A real man would rip you apart.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

skye said:


> ROMNEY!!!!!!
> 
> what a perfect closing!!!!



You are delusional.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 22, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Obama owned the close.



I thought Mitt put forth a good closing, although I didn't believe a word of it. He's a good liar, that I will say.


----------



## Liability (Oct 22, 2012)

FWIW:  HERE is what Romney ACTUALLY said in his Op-Ed piece:



> Op-Ed Contributor
> *Let Detroit Go Bankrupt*
> By MITT ROMNEY
> Published: November 18, 2008
> ...


  --  
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/19/opinion/19romney.html?_r=1&

Ooops.  Once again the actual record supports MITT, not the President.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Bottom line

Started out a snoozefest

Obama scored points later on but I don't think it will make much of a difference


----------



## Noomi (Oct 22, 2012)

skye said:


> Romney won this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't tell me you support the Liberals over here, too?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

And for the fourth debate in a row; the Democrat candidate gets more time while Romney has to fight for more time. Yea, there's no such thing as a media bias.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Cons...time to start blaming...

The Press
The Pollsters
The Moderator

Take your pick.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

idb said:


> Oh no!
> Tagg isn't on the stage is he????!!!!



Tagg, LOL.

A white kid who thinks he could fight a black man....  Those boys are funny, especially when they're drunk.


The bottom line with this debate:  "I agree with the President."


----------



## idb (Oct 22, 2012)

The very first caller to C-Span was a Romney supporter and complained about the moderator


----------



## Liability (Oct 22, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Obama owned the close.



No.

No he did not.

Romney schooled the poor hapless President.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

Same old same old, yea Obama the fossil fuel energy king, get da fug outta here...

It's flat to me, he's said the exactly same thing and he is throne who needs to improve.........



Romney will hit that same old, sad but true, take home pay haha bet mitt didnt say s a whole lot in his life, but it polls very well.......the bi partisan pitch is very effective, good close.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Governor Romney:



> Let Detroit Go Bankrupt



Good night Mr. Romney.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Liability said:


> FWIW:  HERE is what Romney ACTUALLY said in his Op-Ed piece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obama lied?

wow... who'd have thought?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

Noomi said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Obama owned the close.
> ...



Obama's entire presidency has been a lie. Romney has been successful everywhere. Your rhetoric has no basis in reality.


----------



## Liability (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Cons...time to start blaming...
> 
> The Press
> The Pollsters
> ...



BLAME?

Why would anybody BLAME anybody else for a solid win?

CLEARLY, the BEST that can be said of the child King is "draw."

And honestly, he just lost.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





I agree.

Obama entire presidency is a lie!  Time for him to go!


----------



## Intense (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Governor Romney:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Government Motors is still a fail Candy.


----------



## BluePhantom (Oct 22, 2012)

Well...here's why Romney won this debate.  The reason why is because Obama needed a huge victory and at best he got a draw (a draw favors Romney), he soothed fears that he would immediately go to war, he kept bringing it back to the economy where Obama has no credibility...basically Romney let on that in regards to foreign policy there's not a whole lot of difference between the two and the differences that exist are very specific in nature.  On those points Romney is stronger.  

As a side note I don't think the smart ass comments about what aircraft carriers and submarines do will play very well with the American people


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> God, the Romney Klan.
> 
> How many of those grandkids did Mitt father?



That's a very asshole thing to say.  This is something bad about many leftists - they go after the personal.

What are your thoughts when people make fun of the First Lady's appearance?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Intense said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Governor Romney:
> ...



Really?  How so?


----------



## Intense (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW:  HERE is what Romney ACTUALLY said in his Op-Ed piece:
> ...



Yeah. I didn't know he was pro coal, gas, and oil.  Yeah.... makes me want to change my vote.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney showed he is weak on foreign policy. He made few valid points and for most of the night.....backed Obamas policy


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Well...here's why Romney won this debate.  The reason why is because Obama needed a huge victory and at best he got a draw (a draw favors Romney), he soothed fears that he would immediately go to war, he kept bringing it back to the economy where Obama has no credibility...basically Romney let on that in regards to foreign policy there's not a whole lot of difference between the two and the differences that exist are very specific in nature.  On those points Romney is stronger.
> 
> As a side note I don't think the smart ass comments about what aircraft carriers and submarines do will play very well with the American people



Obama has and has had an electoral advantage.  Improper foundation for a silly post.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Romney did well on presenting himself as a likeable candidate. He showed he knew what he was talking about. Made Obama come off the agressor. I think he did what he needed to do to continue getting momentum.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no!
> ...



Race matters in a fight?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney showed he is weak on foreign policy. He made few valid points and for most of the night.....backed Obamas policy



So backing Obama's foreign policy is weak? You prove your idiocy time and time again.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Well...here's why Romney won this debate.  The reason why is because Obama needed a huge victory and at best he got a draw (a draw favors Romney), he soothed fears that he would immediately go to war, he kept bringing it back to the economy where Obama has no credibility...basically Romney let on that in regards to foreign policy there's not a whole lot of difference between the two and the differences that exist are very specific in nature.  On those points Romney is stronger.
> 
> As a side note I don't think the smart ass comments about what aircraft carriers and submarines do will play very well with the American people



Yes, the expectation for Obama was for him to clearly lay out his plans for a second term...all we got was that he'd continue on autopilot, which is not going to get us where we need to be.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney furthered his movement to the middle. He's no longer interested in being aggressive ... reversed his far right positions he used up until now.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 22, 2012)

Mitt doesn't know geography either.

And how many times did he congratulate the president for his policies and actions?

Mitt has lost two out of three and then there's the fact checkers ....


----------



## Intense (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Well...here's why Romney won this debate.  The reason why is because Obama needed a huge victory and at best he got a draw (a draw favors Romney), he soothed fears that he would immediately go to war, he kept bringing it back to the economy where Obama has no credibility...basically Romney let on that in regards to foreign policy there's not a whole lot of difference between the two and the differences that exist are very specific in nature.  On those points Romney is stronger.
> ...



Only if you believe the hype. This Election is closer than you can bring yourself to admit to.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Fighting.

Dancing.

Track and Field.

Basketball.

Football.

Big dick contests.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

CNN just said Obama lied about not wanting to leave some troops in Iraq.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no!
> ...



You're one dumb fuck!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Intense said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



Obama has and has had an electoral advantage...still even after your bellyaching.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Rocko said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama was very kind. 

No mention of Freeport...even when Mitt threw in Solyndra. 

He did not call out Mitt on the Afghanistan flip.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

Less horses and bayonets.  Trending on twitter.  (and none of it good for Romney.)


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 22, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Romney furthered his movement to the middle. He's no longer interested in being aggressive ... reversed his far right positions he used up until now.


Will he maintain the support of his neocon supporters?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Rocko said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Rocky.  The white man's fantasy that he could last a few rounds with a black dude.

Fuck off.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney was more presidential, period, end of story.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

*FACT CHECK I      OBAMA FAIL*

Obama did indeed want more troops to stay in Iraq.  Joe Biden was in charge of the negotiations.  (The negotiations fell through when Obama insisted on immunity for the soldiers in Iraq.)

*FACT CHECK 2      OBAMA FAIL*

The comments about the Navy of 1917 having fewer mopre ships thatn what we have now.  Obama said we once had more horses and bayonettes, too, but we don't use them now.  We do.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Romney furthered his movement to the middle. He's no longer interested in being aggressive ... reversed his far right positions he used up until now.
> ...



yes. Because they have no idea that he IS a flapjack.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> God, the Romney Klan.
> 
> *Edit - Inappropriate.*



Just my humble opinion but this is the kind of shit that gives American politics a bad name.  

Lighten up hazlnut, it's not like We have to put them all on the 'company' payroll.  

That's one advantage to electing rich fuckers - at least the odds of them dying indigent are slim.  That *would* be embarrassing!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

Chris Wallace just read back romneys remarks from the past on GM, etc. Obama was dead wrong , Romney said gov giantess etc.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Fuck you you racist faggot.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Romney was more presidential, period, end of story.




Absolutely!    He won!!!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 22, 2012)

You guys realize the Marines still use Bayonets right?


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



You've seen Obama right?  He isn't exactly a bruiser.  Also, you're incorrect about fighting.  It's more training than brute force.

You show ignorance in statistics.  That a certain group is more likely to be adept at a certain skill does not mean anyone from that group is better.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Romney furthered his movement to the middle. He's no longer interested in being aggressive ... reversed his far right positions he used up until now.
> ...



Yes; where else will they go?  It is hilarious that there are a great many who will still swear they have "principles" after they vote for someone who is anti-their values.  Grumps for one of them.


----------



## BluePhantom (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Well...here's why Romney won this debate.  The reason why is because Obama needed a huge victory and at best he got a draw (a draw favors Romney), he soothed fears that he would immediately go to war, he kept bringing it back to the economy where Obama has no credibility...basically Romney let on that in regards to foreign policy there's not a whole lot of difference between the two and the differences that exist are very specific in nature.  On those points Romney is stronger.
> ...



Really?  You might want to check RCP again and pay close attention to the trends in the toss up states.   Romney 206, Obama 201


----------



## Intense (Oct 22, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Mitt doesn't know geography either.
> 
> And how many times did he congratulate the president for his policies and actions?
> 
> Mitt has lost two out of three and then there's the fact checkers ....



I see him as holding up well. Maybe Someday a Conservative will get to Moderate, hopefully, when you are better able to handle the truth. So how much does GE have invested in Obama? In China? How much does Obama have invested in China? I think our future is more promising with Latin America.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Less horses and bayonets.  Trending on twitter.  (and none of it good for Romney.)


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney was Presidential. 

Obama was a snarky, petty little beyotch.

LOL


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Why aren't the folks on MSNBC cheering?


----------



## Intense (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Who's pulling your strings, CC?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> *FACT CHECK I      OBAMA FAIL*
> 
> Obama did indeed want more troops to stay in Iraq.  Joe Biden was in charge of the negotiations.  (The negotiations fell through when Obama insisted on immunity for the soldiers in Iraq.)
> 
> ...



Yup, I explained this too in another thread, Biden said he'd bet his vice presidency we would get a status of forces agreement, straight lie, no ambiguity there, Obama knew this.


----------



## idb (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> *FACT CHECK I      OBAMA FAIL*
> 
> Obama did indeed want more troops to stay in Iraq.  Joe Biden was in charge of the negotiations.  (The negotiations fell through when Obama insisted on immunity for the soldiers in Iraq.)
> 
> ...



He said you have fewer horses and bayonets than back then, if I recall correctly.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Soledad O'Brien is hot.

I like when she drops into her Latin accent.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

CBS Poll just in.

Winner of debate
53% Obama
23% Romney.

Who can be trusted in an international crisis.

Obama 71%
Romney 49%
(so about 20 said both.)

Better on national security

Obama 64% Romney 36%

Better Job on China

50/50 even


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > God, the Romney Klan.
> ...



You mean like Obama's family?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 22, 2012)

Romnesia.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> Why aren't the folks on MSNBC cheering?



Owebama got played.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Man is sticking with Obama.

Good for him.

Smart man.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> CBS Poll just in.
> 
> Winner of debate
> 53% Obama
> ...



standard practice when citing 'facts', is to LINK to the supposed facts, dumb ass.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> CBS Poll just in.
> 
> Winner of debate
> 53% Obama
> ...



Big deal. CBS/CNN viewers lean left. Do I need to go find the Fox News poll that has Romney with 90 plus percent?


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't the folks on MSNBC cheering?
> ...



Vision, hearing and mental problems will be covered under Obamacare.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Chris Wallace just read back romneys remarks from the past on GM, etc. Obama was dead wrong , Romney said gov giantess etc.



Of course, Obama's been lying his ass off about GM, about ending the war in Iraq, about wanting to leave more US troops in Iraq.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > CBS Poll just in.
> ...



IN the first debate, CNN viewers gave the decision to Romney.  Wrong yet again.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

Romney did exactly what he had to do, stay cool, he for a while looked like the incumbent and Obama looked like the chaser.....He projected well, and was more pleasant, that counts too. So, he won by default....


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Chris Wallace just read back romneys remarks from the past on GM, etc. Obama was dead wrong , Romney said gov giantess etc.



Did Chrissie Poo say Obama was wrong there, or did he try to spin it?


----------



## Connery (Oct 22, 2012)

I fall here Uncommitted Voter.....I was hoping to for help in this but NOOOOOOOO I am left to whistle in the dark...no one has earned my vote ...yet...


----------



## Intense (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > Less horses and bayonets.  Trending on twitter.  (and none of it good for Romney.)



Less Marines at our Embassies too, during dangerous times.  Real impressive Obama has, when the shit hits the fan. Do nothing. Great strategy. Let it work itself out, and then lie about it, and distort the facts.  

In the real world, we need to be more prepared, not unprepared. Good try though.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Romney was Presidential.
> 
> Obama was a snarky, petty little beyotch.
> 
> LOL



And you're still hitchin' your wagon to Romneys star?  



Have you SEEN the bitchy divas that America votes for on FOX?!?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Intense said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...








C'mon...it's okay to admit you are.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

I like that line.

Romney almost endorsed Obama.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> I like that line.
> 
> Romney almost endorsed Obama.



Romney:  What he said... but with a sweatier face.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson said:


> *FACT CHECK I      OBAMA FAIL*
> 
> Obama did indeed want more troops to stay in Iraq.  Joe Biden was in charge of the negotiations.  (The negotiations fell through when Obama insisted on immunity for the soldiers in Iraq.)
> 
> ...



Jackson, did you play that drinking game where you take a shot of Jack every time obama says "Uh"?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

idb said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > *FACT CHECK I      OBAMA FAIL*
> ...



Here is the quote: you're right.  



> You mentioned the Navy, for example, and that we have fewer ships than we did in 1916. Well, Governor, we also have fewer horses and bayonets, because the nature of our military's changed. We have these things called aircraft carriers, where planes land on them. We have these ships that go underwater, nuclear submarines.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Romney was Presidential.



President of the Cayman Island banking club....


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



But the obama's positions "evolve" Yup OK.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 22, 2012)

Poor 0bama....

Needed a home run and bunted for the third strike...lol


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

As is usually the case, I agree with Charles Krauthammer.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > *FACT CHECK I      OBAMA FAIL*
> ...



I think she started around 9 AM this morning judging from her posts.  Quite drunk she must be.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Connery said:


> I fall here Uncommitted Voter.....I was hoping to for help in this but NOOOOOOOO I am left to whistle in the dark...no one has earned my vote ...yet...



You're bringing a DU graphic here and posing as uncommitted?


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You said the same thing after the last two debates, and Romney surged both times.

Enjoy your butthurt.


LOL


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Connery said:


> I fall here Uncommitted Voter.....I was hoping to for help in this but NOOOOOOOO I am left to whistle in the dark...no one has earned my vote ...yet...



Third image was obviously done well before this debate (and is from the Democratic underground), so let's discount it as biased.

Second image, depending on the margin of error, is about even across the board.

First image... notice the difference in the increase on each side? Obama increase was 16%, while Romney's was 33%. I think that is the most telling image you've posted.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

It was an epic bitch slapping.

Romney is done.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> It was an epic bitch slapping.
> 
> Romney is done.



We are coming after your Obamaphone, day one.


LOL


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 22, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> You said the same thing after the last two debates, and Romney surged both times.
> 
> Enjoy your butthurt.
> 
> ...


How do you say "no" to butt stuff?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> It was an epic bitch slapping.
> 
> Romney is done.



Yes... done bitch slapping Obama for the night


----------



## Amazed (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> It was an epic bitch slapping.
> 
> Romney is done.



LOL....sorry.

This is not what Obama needed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


I'm betting Tagg can get the first pitch all the way to the plate.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > It was an epic bitch slapping.
> ...



I almost feel bad for our hapless, beatdown POTUS.




Well, no.  Not really.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > It was an epic bitch slapping.
> ...



It was brutal for the empty chair...  0bama should fall further in the polls...


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> It was an epic bitch slapping.
> 
> Romney is done.



You really did watch a different debate.  Obama won but it's nothing epic.

That should trouble you.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh John Kerry on MSNBC.  His condescending tone is especially funny since he sounds exactly like he did the day before he got trounced by Bush.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

The self delusion of the right wing is incredible...


and entertaining.


----------



## Intense (Oct 22, 2012)

Amazed said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > It was an epic bitch slapping.
> ...



What he needs is a long Vacation.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> As is usually the case, I agree with Charles Krauthammer.



You're drunk and retarded.

A dangerous combination.

You might need some Plan B come morning.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

Did anyone else catch Obama saying; " the sequester will NOT happen".....yup, he did, he's gonna have to backtrack like crazy now, what new though ......


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 22, 2012)

Intense said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt doesn't know geography either.
> ...



The bigger question is how much does China have invested in obama.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> It was an epic bitch slapping.
> 
> Romney is done.


I agree with you there. Surely his tea party contingent is tired of supporting his flip flops by now.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Heh!  I forgot about that.


----------



## Amazed (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > As is usually the case, I agree with Charles Krauthammer.
> ...



All safe and sound there in Mommies basement are you punkin?


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > It was an epic bitch slapping.
> ...



i don't think the party cares.... i think they're so desperate to win that they don't care what romney says.


----------



## Connery (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > I fall here Uncommitted Voter.....I was hoping to for help in this but NOOOOOOOO I am left to whistle in the dark...no one has earned my vote ...yet...
> ...




I will give you the third image it was not probative of anything. 


No matter what the number say my vote is still up for grabs. I like Romney's business approach to the economy and budget. I like what Obama has done for Veterans. and of course e=there are still many attributed both have together with their liabilities.

Just a lot of head cramming stuff for me to do...


----------



## Jackson (Oct 22, 2012)

*FACT CHECK  3   OBAMA FAIL*

Who is our greatest foe?  Romney did indeed say that Russia was our greatest geopolitical foe and Iran was our biggest concern to our security.

Beginning to see that Fact check may be giving Romney a Fact Check night.  Three for 3.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Yes.  Blithely tossing out statements personally disparaging to the people who represent our nations leadership at any given moment is childish, blithely tossing out statements disparaging the families of the people who represent our nations leadership is mean.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> The self delusion of the right wing is incredible...
> 
> 
> and entertaining.



To me, it's annoying.  We need to heal this country and come together.

The left and the center are already there.  The moderate right is almost there.  But teabagging extreme... they are unwilling to compromise.  They are unAmerican.

I keep thinking that Romney will never be able to give a proper concession speech.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > As is usually the case, I agree with Charles Krauthammer.
> ...



Your interest in my womb is...creepy.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

James Carvel is insane.

Put Soledad back on.  She is so hot.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

idb said:


> The very first caller to C-Span was a Romney supporter and complained about the moderator



To the surprise of nobody.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

The lutz  focus grp. Almost broke out in a cat fight.....


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The very first caller to C-Span was a Romney supporter and complained about the moderator
> ...



I'm waiting for the "muslim curse" argument.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Let's just cut nutless some slack since he's clearly in full meltdown mode.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Amazing to hear John Kerry tell Lawrence O'Donnell at Romney/Ryan is "the most inexperienced ticket."  "A one term governor with no foreign policy experience and a Congressman who has spent all his time on the budget."

"... never been to war nor had to vote to send anyone to war..."

Wow!

Well I guess Kerry didn't vote for Obama in 2008 huh?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



You're so sloppy drunk you can't even read my posts.

I wouldn't fuck you with Krauthammer's shriveled dick, and I hate that tool.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > The self delusion of the right wing is incredible...
> ...



The thing I like is how Romney portrays his "working with the legislature"...yeah right.  He was owned by the legislature...either that or it could be a case like I suggested a while back; if Hilary Clinton were not running in 2008, I'm wonder if Romney would have run as a Democrat.  You have to remember that few wanted to tangle with Hillary at the outset of the 08 campaign.  

In either case, his "I worked with" is bunk.  He worked for.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Romney has nuts, I'm sure of it.  Maybe Worrier102 can tell us for sure.  He's been sucking on them for about 3 months now for some reason.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Poor thing, now you're fantasizing about another man's dick.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

Obama has been weak on Iran, Syria, Libya and Egypt while alienating Israel. Who cares about his beauty pageant performance tonight.


----------



## Amazed (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > The self delusion of the right wing is incredible...
> ...



Nobody would "come together" with you.

You are a moron kid...we'd likely just bitch slap you and move on.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Criticizing Romney's family - poor taste.
Criticizing Obama for not taking care of his family - valid criticism.


JMHO


----------



## Trajan (Oct 22, 2012)

They gve the FP side to Obama the Econ. And it's affect on FP and all Econ. To Romney and they all said, it's the econ.  they see FP as secondary, Romney did not screw up, there by, he helped himself i think, obama, *shrug*, no loss but i do not see him getting any momentum.....or surge


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> Well I guess Kerry didn't vote for Obama in 2008 huh?



Obama was on the Foreign Relations committee.

You know, decision making, high security clearance... Works with state department.

Dipshit.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Follow the bouncing ball, dear...Joe was quoting this evening's entertainment, haznonuts.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > The self delusion of the right wing is incredible...
> ...



You and your way of dealing with people is exactly what's wrong with this country.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm on vaca and missed the debate, did I miss anything interesting? Or both sides still peddling the same song and dance.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I'm on vaca and missed the debate, did I miss anything interesting? Or both sides still peddling the same song and dance.



No, and pretty much.


----------



## Connery (Oct 22, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I'm on vaca and missed the debate, did I miss anything interesting? Or both sides still peddling the same song and dance.



They called it a draw and both will be making an appearance on Dancing With The Stars as a rubber match to decide the winner.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

Connery said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on vaca and missed the debate, did I miss anything interesting? Or both sides still peddling the same song and dance.
> ...



Who called it a draw?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



he was kidding, dipshit.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on vaca and missed the debate, did I miss anything interesting? Or both sides still peddling the same song and dance.
> ...



Figured.

Ps- love the new av


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



I was wondering if that was as far as fox was willing to go.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



TY.... that is my finished Newbery TARDIS, now sitting in my back yard


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I'm on vaca and missed the debate, did I miss anything interesting? Or both sides still peddling the same song and dance.



Obama field dressed Romney and is now selling Mitt Steaks on Ebay...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



So do I.  A transportable port-a-potty has a strange sort of symmetry to the Romney campaign.  Perfect for a Romney Supporter.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



It looks amazing!

We made my best friend a mini one, but having that in your back yard is awesome!


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



It's meant to be a time travel device of sorts.  Perhaps he can use it to move Republican public conciousness in to the 21st century.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I'd rather use it to see what the next four years under the new Mitt Romney administration will be like.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



That's two different things - the first is criticizing the family of an individual under the assumption is that it's personal, whereas the second is criticizing the action or inaction of a person who is presenting his resume of actions and inactions for evaluation.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Hence, the fantasy of building a time device from a TV show.  You can fantasize, and not much else.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 22, 2012)

Poll: Obama wins final presidential debate - CBS News Video

CBS poll of undecideds tallies a 53-23 Obama win in debate #3.

That's a bigger win margin than CBS had for Romney in debate #1.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Well I guess Kerry didn't vote for Obama in 2008 huh?
> ...



What decisions did Obama make while in the Senate?



2 years on a Committee while on campaign for President isn't time to do much.  Explain how I'm wrong.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

mamooth said:


> Poll: Obama wins final presidential debate - CBS News Video
> 
> CBS poll of undecideds tallies a 53-23 Obama win in debate #3.
> 
> That's a bigger win margin than CBS had for Romney in debate #1.



Already posted.... already got the "that's left wing bullshit" response.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 22, 2012)

From what I saw Obama looked like a child ....An incredibly stupid one at that.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> From what I saw Obama looked like a child ....An incredibly stupid one at that.



I'm sorry to hear about your vision impairment.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice tat Romney brought the entire family out at the end, gotta show himself to be a family man, shows he is in touch with the people...lame.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: Obama wins final presidential debate - CBS News Video
> ...



But the same poll was gospel when Romney won the first debate. Why can't the cons here just admit that Obama won tonight's debate?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I saw Obama looked like a child ....An incredibly stupid one at that.
> ...



It must be hard to be so ignorant of facts that you think huffing and puffing and lying is a good show at debating.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2012)

C'mon Americans!  Wake up from the stupor!

Vote Romney!!!!!!!! only a few days left now! Do the right thing!


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 22, 2012)

skye said:


> C'mon Americans!  Wake up from the stupor!
> 
> Vote Romney!!!!!!!! only a few days left now! Do the right thing!



What the democrats dont seem to understand is that it all Romney had to do was show up ...... Obama is his own worse enemy.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Nice tat Romney brought the entire family out at the end, gotta show himself to be a family man, shows he is in touch with the people...lame.


Really...He shoulda had them in the audience, urging the crowd to applaud for him instead.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Haven't garnered ONE vote from the right on the poll bias thread.  Not one yet.

they've been caught.


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...



Don't use the fact that your loser thread got buried as some sort of proof.


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 22, 2012)

Didn't watch the debate: the Bears were on MNF.  So what happened?  Obama won the debate if you're a lefty, Romney if you're a righty?  Cool.  Thought that might happen.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...





Come on, coward.  Put your vote.  Or, run like a wimpy child.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> Didn't watch the debate: the Bears were on MNF.  So what happened?  Obama won the debate if you're a lefty, Romney if you're a righty?  Cool.  Thought that might happen.



Chicago won 13-7.  Right  wingers are insisting that the NFL is biased, and that the Lions ACTUALLY won.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> Didn't watch the debate: the Bears were on MNF.  So what happened?  Obama won the debate if you're a lefty, Romney if you're a righty?  Cool.  Thought that might happen.


I have Tim Jennings and Charles Tillman in my IDP leagues...Got what I needed from Jennings for the win!


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't watch the debate: the Bears were on MNF.  So what happened?  Obama won the debate if you're a lefty, Romney if you're a righty?  Cool.  Thought that might happen.
> ...



wow arnt you bitchy.........Obama didnt give you the boner you expected?


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > Some Guy said:
> ...



By all means, visit the poll bias thread and vote Romney if you think he won tonight.

your friends around here have been to fucking cowardly to put their name to it.  Just one.

Even in the thread yammering like chipmunks... but still won't vote on it.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 22, 2012)

There's great gnashing of teeth amongst Willard's neocon supporters tonight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 22, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Nice tat Romney brought the entire family out at the end, gotta show himself to be a family man, shows he is in touch with the people...lame.



It's lame to be a family man? Your extreme stances on abortion are making more and more sense.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...



LMAO you need a nap.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...




Your Libtard melt should give everyone an idea of who actually won tonight. 

LOL


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...



I dug through and found it on page 3.  You are a tool, can't even word your quiz right.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

you are just proving my point. If you are so confident that Romney won, go and put your name on it.  

Stop running like a bitch, and put your mark where you really believe.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

asterism said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Bullshit.  It's been close to the top since it started.  Try another lie.  And now that you know it's there, go vote.  You DO think Romney won, right?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 22, 2012)

O savaged Romney. It was almost painful to watch


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS7nqwGt4-I]Baby crying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...



Look asswipe, if you have to lie and obfuscate so much it shows how much you're losing.  I looked for your poorly-worded poll when you first started your bout of self-promotion and I couldn't find it.  When you whined about it again I finally went looking further and found it on page 3.  Then I voted to match the same opinion I posted on this thread, Obama won this one.  That was 15 minutes before your comment above.  Why talk trash if you aren't even paying attention?

Just stop the trash talk, idiot.  It just makes you look that much more stupid.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 22, 2012)

haven't seen the Fox news post debate poll.  Very curious.  Anyone got it?  Have they bothered?


----------



## Interpol (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> haven't seen the Fox news post debate poll.  Very curious.  Anyone got it?  Have they bothered?



No, they didn't bother. Not a freeper poll on their site or a conventional one either. Tells us all we need to know about who won tonight. 

I think in FOX land they simply pretended it didn't exist tonight. 

If they did do a poll, it must have come back as a very sound victory for Obama, which is probably not something they'd want to share.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> O savaged Romney. It was almost painful to watch



You know how I know you don't believe that? You'd never consider and Obama win to be too painful to watch. Nice try brah.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Watching the replay of the debate; the part where Obama stated that 37 Senators signed a letter begging him to repair the relationship with Israel. You could just tell Obama was thinking, ah screw those bitches. We needn't give a narcissist another four years. He could care less about other outlooks or even living up to much of his phony rhetoric.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



Thanks, Sarah. That's a big friggin' surprise.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh, I know!!! I was being funny. I don't like football but I love baseball. Guess it was hardly a belly laugh.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Haven't you ever seen news footage of Romney saying one thing and then subsequent footage of him saying something totally different?? It's happened when he has talked about medicare, abortion, and birth control.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Rove cited some polls which I can't immediately name. But he said it was by a Democratic firm. The second poll was especially telling. It was if you were more likely to vote for the candidate. It was only 35 percent for Obama to 48 for Romney. Therefore, Obama's petulant attitude cost him.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> From what I saw Obama looked like a child ....An incredibly stupid one at that.


If Obama was a child, then Romney looked like a baby who just got breach-birthed.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 23, 2012)

jillian said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



I agree, the candidates they slap up there everytime in recent years points to that.  All they need is a pliable winner and they'll take this country anywhere they like.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Irony alert.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 23, 2012)

So, Romney is now going to get the troops out of Afghanistan by 2014?  Wonder when he dreamed this policy up..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> So, Romney is now going to get the troops out of Afghanistan by 2014?  Wonder when he dreamed this policy up..



I don't remember Obama campaigning in 08 on leaving Afghanistan in 2014. So I think you have no room to talk.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 23, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Watching the replay of the debate; the part where Obama stated that 37 Senators signed a letter begging him to repair the relationship with Israel. You could just tell Obama was thinking, ah screw those bitches. We needn't give a narcissist another four years. He could care less about other outlooks or even living up to much of his phony rhetoric.



You really suck at this.


----------



## idb (Oct 23, 2012)

Just watching the replay now.
All Romney's policies are "I'd do exactly what Obama did...only better".


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 23, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the replay of the debate; the part where Obama stated that 37 Senators signed a letter begging him to repair the relationship with Israel. You could just tell Obama was thinking, ah screw those bitches. We needn't give a narcissist another four years. He could care less about other outlooks or even living up to much of his phony rhetoric.
> ...



Ah__ are you vicariously living your narcissist dreams through Obama? Pathetic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 23, 2012)

obama for assault weapons ban, should be the nail in his political coffin.
Good bye you piece of shit.


----------



## idb (Oct 23, 2012)

Contrary to Romney's assertion, I'm sure Iran has a coastline and access to the sea.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 23, 2012)

idb said:


> Just watching the replay now.
> All Romney's policies are "I'd do exactly what Obama did...only better".



That pretty much sums it up. Except for the part where Romney would abdicate responsibility for our and Israel's security to the UN.


----------



## idb (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you know that America has things called "aircraft carriers where planes land on them" and "ships that go under the water"?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 23, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Obama told himself that 37 Senators signed a letter addressed to the President? Is that what you meant to say?

And.....you are so in tune with our POTUS that you think it is OK to base an entire line of thought on what you "could just tell Obama was thinking"?

Like I said.......you suck at this.


----------



## idb (Oct 23, 2012)

Obama - "When I went to Israel (as a candidate for office) I didn't take donors, I didn't attend fundraisers, I attended...the Holocaust Museum.....that's how I've used my travels... "....ouch...that's gotta hurt!


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


to be honest they seem to agree a lot tonight. though president was good and strong tonight on iraq, china,iran. romney was ok but played it safe.

i am just annoyed that president we saw 2nd and 3rd debate was not their in first and allowed romney to have this mo since. very very frustrating. lesson for 2016 for whatever dem in debates. be strong from first debate onwards. they matter.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 23, 2012)

decker said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


^concern troll is obvious


----------



## idb (Oct 23, 2012)

decker said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Obama certainly wasn't on his game that night but Romney also blindsided him with his self re-invention as a Leftie and his re-writing of his own history.


----------



## idb (Oct 23, 2012)

"*sigh* Governor, the problem is that, on a whole range of issues, whether it's the Middle east, whether it's Afghanistan, whether it's Iraq, whether it's now Iran - you've been all over the map..."


----------



## idb (Oct 23, 2012)

Romney obviously went into the debate with the strategy of agreeing with every foreign policy of the current administration to try to look just as knowledgeable and presidential as Obama.
Obama, picked up on that early when he said that Romney is agreeing with his policies, only that he would say them louder.
He then outflanked Romney's strategy by pointing out his flip-flopping each time Romney said "me too".
Romney was stuffed from that point.


----------



## driveby (Oct 23, 2012)

Obama needed a slam dunk, went with his old reliable Alinsky tactics and didn't get one. Cue the left screaming racism like never before in t-minus 14 days and counting.....


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> obama for assault weapons ban, should be the nail in his political coffin.
> Good bye you piece of shit.


 We already know you're voting on the redneck platform of "Fags bad, guns good."



driveby said:


> Obama needed a slam dunk, went with his old reliable Alinsky tactics and didn't get one. Cue the left screaming racism like never before in t-minus 14 days and counting.....


I don't think racism has anything to to do with Gooper-douche getting his head handed to him.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW:  HERE is what Romney ACTUALLY said in his Op-Ed piece:
> ...



Yeah.  Who wasn't shocked?  It was like that time that the Sun rose in the East....


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

asterism said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > God, the Romney Klan.
> ...



Ah, don't take Hazlmutt so seriously.  Nobody takes him seriously.

He's nothing more than a stupid douche nugget.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney showed he is weak on foreign policy. He made few valid points and for most of the night.....backed Obamas policy



There you have it.  *Leftwhiner says that it is WEAK ON FOREIGN POLICY to agree  with Pres. Obama.*


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

candycorn said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Well...here's why Romney won this debate.  The reason why is because Obama needed a huge victory and at best he got a draw (a draw favors Romney), he soothed fears that he would immediately go to war, he kept bringing it back to the economy where Obama has no credibility...basically Romney let on that in regards to foreign policy there's not a whole lot of difference between the two and the differences that exist are very specific in nature.  On those points Romney is stronger.
> ...




Pres. Obama is behind and slipping fast.  That's not an "advantage," except one in Mitt's favor.


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...


do you think it all over for your guy. i think fight still on though romney has the edge.


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

decker said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


i mean over in terms of romney already having won the election.


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

driveby said:


> Obama needed a slam dunk, went with his old reliable Alinsky tactics and didn't get one. Cue the left screaming racism like never before in t-minus 14 days and counting.....


well look romney the front runner but not over till it over. fight not over till last drop.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

decker said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yeah, we have a Troll here.  "concern troll is concerned."


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


i am not a troll. please don,t folowing other and wum me here. i have never trolled and would never.

Look all i was saying is gop seem very confident and with polls as are with gallup i understand

don,t come with false lies you can,t back up


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Look to the Indys.  A CBS poll in California seems to suggest that it was (give or take a point or two in favor of The ONE) simply a draw with the Indys:

http://www.surveyusa.com/client/PollPrint.aspx?g=ea27be22-fce7-48f4-be03-6587f21dffe5&d=0

So, if some dyed in the wool liberal Dim "sees" the President as the "winner," that doesn't alter the likely vote on Election Day.

And if a Republican supporter sees Mitt as the "winner," that too doesn't alter the likely vote on Election Day.

But as for things that MIGHT have an impact on Election Day, it is the independent and undecided voters that matter now.  And it LOOKS like *THEY (on average) saw Debate #3 as a DRAW.*

I saw Mitt as performing better than the President, but I admit my conclusion is probably influenced by my views of the candidates going into the Debate.  Still, it seems damn unlikely to me that the President actually won it.  So, I am inclined to believe that CBS captured the essence of the reaction to that debate in that California polling.

It was a *DRAW.*

The President urgently needed a win.  He didn't get it.  And on Election Day, he will not get it either.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


You betcha!


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Look to the Indys.  A CBS poll in California seems to suggest that it was (give or take a point or two in favor of The ONE) simply a draw with the Indys:
> 
> http://www.surveyusa.com/client/PollPrint.aspx?g=ea27be22-fce7-48f4-be03-6587f21dffe5&d=0
> 
> ...


Your right that first debate given romney edge and still has it.

battle still on but obama knows that he must win five states in midwest to have a chance. fails to do that and mitt romney will be the 45th president of the united states of america


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...


Again total bs. Keep up with false attacks against me like and i deny it as it total lie.

Have you such inability to debate that you have to wum.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

idb said:


> Romney obviously went into the debate with the strategy of agreeing with every foreign policy of the current administration to try to look just as knowledgeable and presidential as Obama.
> Obama, picked up on that early when he said that Romney is agreeing with his policies, only that he would say them louder.
> He then outflanked Romney's strategy by pointing out his flip-flopping each time Romney said "me too".
> Romney was stuffed from that point.



As Mitt noted, and I suspect most Americans watching actually agree with, attacking Mitt is NOT actually debating the merits.

Mitt exposed the cheesy typical "politician" crap the President offered.

And, of course, as always, the President spent a lot of time lying.  For the "benefit" of some temporary debate comfort, the President will get exposed  (via post debate fact checking) time and again as a liar.

It's sad that so many Dims and libs try to paint such a pathetic showing as a win.


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Romney obviously went into the debate with the strategy of agreeing with every foreign policy of the current administration to try to look just as knowledgeable and presidential as Obama.
> ...


well polls with cbs and cnn showed he edged it but look i agree don,t think it change much

it looking good for your guy no doubt about. better to be front runner at this stage then chasing.

first debate could have decided the election. we see if it proves true


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Awww....I didn't know you cared.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 23, 2012)

decker said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...


You betcha!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Romney obviously went into the debate with the strategy of agreeing with every foreign policy of the current administration to try to look just as knowledgeable and presidential as Obama.
> ...










*Mitt Romney:  I agree with the President. (he's way smarter than me on this stuff)*


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Romney obviously went into the debate with the strategy of agreeing with every foreign policy of the current administration to try to look just as knowledgeable and presidential as Obama.
> ...



I never thought I'd meet anyone who would make Fox news look like a left wing propeganda site.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 23, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


----------



## decker (Oct 23, 2012)

Ravi said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


well up to you but pretty pathetic really.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

decker said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



*Ravi*ng Dipstick is pretty much ALWAYS quite pathetic.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



You liberal propagandist hacks simply cannot handle honest accurate and fact based rebuttals in any way.  And your spelling sucks as badly as your logic, you poor pathetic imbecile unpersuasive rat twat.

Anyway, I can "correct" your last post for you:  





Cheddarmelon said:


> I never thought * * * *



There.  Fixed -- and accurate now, too.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



And now we know how you prepare for coming on here.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcLVX35wyjQ]Kid hits head on a desk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 23, 2012)

So what happened to the Mittster nailing the Prez to the wall on Benghazi?


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

​


EriktheRed said:


> So what happened to the Mittster nailing the Prez to the wall on Benghazi?



Simple.

1) He looked like an idiot the last time he brought it up
2) Information proved the presidents point, not Mitts.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 23, 2012)

No point in rehashing it.  Obama lied about Benghazi.  When your enemy is destroying himself sit back and watch it happen.  Don't help him.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I saw Obama looked like a child ....An incredibly stupid one at that.
> ...



You dont know what an adult looks like....


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rove cited some polls which I can't immediately name. But he said it was by a Democratic firm. The second poll was especially telling. It was if you were more likely to vote for the candidate. It was only 35 percent for Obama to 48 for Romney. Therefore, Obama's petulant attitude cost him.



He did not have a petulant attitude. Are you just repeating what Karl Rove said??? I think so. President Obama was on his game last night and Romney looked like a deer caught in the headlights. You and your pals are just pissed off that the prez made Romney look like the chump that he is.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 23, 2012)

So what will all you progressives do when Romney is elected president?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 23, 2012)

With a traditional structured bankruptcy, agreements with unions could have been renegotiated, allowing the GM cars to have more luxury items and being competitive with overseas cars.  We wouldn't be holding the bag for such debt that won't be realized from GM as we see now.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 23, 2012)

Rinata said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Rove cited some polls which I can't immediately name. But he said it was by a Democratic firm. The second poll was especially telling. It was if you were more likely to vote for the candidate. It was only 35 percent for Obama to 48 for Romney. Therefore, Obama's petulant attitude cost him.
> ...



Too much MSNBC, my friend.


----------



## Intense (Oct 23, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 23, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Says the guy who has to check IDs to sell a product.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 23, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Dont get mad at me because your not old enough for cigarets....


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 23, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Sonny I left you behind back when Reagan was Potus...and it is cigarettes, just turn around and check the cartons.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 23, 2012)

I saw an uniformed man spew his bullshit all over again.
Same language different subjects.. 

Delete this word insert that word. The man is a joke a fraud.

I'm sick of hearing and seeing the guy.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 23, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



And then the truth came along.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 23, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> I saw an uniformed man spew his bullshit all over again.
> Same language different subjects..
> 
> Delete this word insert that word. The man is a joke a fraud.
> ...



I'm not a big fan of Romney's either


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 23, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> I saw an uniformed man spew his bullshit all over again.
> Same language different subjects..
> 
> Delete this word insert that word. The man is a joke a fraud.
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

Obama dominated the early debate, Romney dominated the later part. Romney was too passive for my taste, but Obama did look desperate, which appeared to be Romneys' strategy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> They have been.
> 
> Read a magazine, stop watching Fox.
> 
> He's the most successful FP POTUS in modern history.



Nothing spells "success" quite like having ambassadors murdered and dragged through the street, fucknut.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 23, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > They have been.
> ...



I approve this message.


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD (Oct 23, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney thinks our Navy is weaker than 1916?



WOW Yeah, Obama really knows a lot about the Navy and he said "We have these things called aircraft carriers, where planes land on them. We have these ships that go underwater..." I'll bet he has studied the subject since childhood  Oh, here is how he came up with that zinger while studying for the debate the debate!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> If he's so clear on it, clearly present it here.



{Part one of Mitts plan is to achieve energy independence on this continent by 2020. America is blessed with extraordinary natural resources, and developing them will create millions of good jobs  not only in the energy industry, but also in industries like manufacturing that will benefit from more energy at lower prices. Americas economy will boom when the billions of dollars we send overseas for our oil are kept here at home instead.

Part two of the plan is trade that works for America. Mitt believes that trade can offer enormous opportunities for American businesses and workers, but only if they are given a level playing field on which they can compete and win. That is why he will work to open new markets for American goods and services, while also confronting nations like China that cheat on trade and steal American jobs.

Part three is to provide Americans with the skills to succeed through better public schools, better access to higher education, and better retraining programs that help to match unemployed workers with real-world job opportunities.

Part four is to cut the deficit, reducing the size of government and getting the national debt under control so that America remains a place where businesses want to open up shop and hire.

Finally, part five of Mitts plan is to champion small business. Small businesses are the engine of job creation in this country, but they will struggle to succeed if taxes and regulations are too burdensome or if a government in Washington does its best to stifle them. Mitt will pursue comprehensive tax reform that lowers tax rates for all Americans, and he will cut back on the red tape that drives up costs and discourages hiring.}

Mitt's Plan to Create 12 Million New Jobs | Mitt Romney for President


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



The sad part is kooks like Rinata actually BELIEVE the trite tripe they are spewing.

I'll grant you that in style Pres. Obama came across better than he did in his disastrous first debate.  Hell, style wise (due to the format) he seemed less irrational than even his second debate performance.

But his Debate 3 performance overall was not that of a "winner."


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > If he's so clear on it, clearly present it here.
> ...



All great things, with no specifics on how to attain it.  You drank the koolaid, others find it has zero taste.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...



Cheesedickfruit, the dipstick motherfucker, asked to have Mitt's plan presented clearly.

When that request got honored, Cheesedickfruit complains about an alleged lack of specificity.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Quick.  State CLEARLY and with specificity the Obama Foreign Policy.

Is there anything even remotely akin to an "Obama Doctrine?"


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Not sure how this one is going to go.  I do like Bob Schieffer but this format is kind of boring, imo.
> 
> As always, everyone is welcome.  Please vote in the poll.



in looking at the numbers, i am truly astounded by the true level of dishonest rightwngnuthackishness on this board.

oh wait...no i'm not... i'm not surprised a bit.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how this one is going to go.  I do like Bob Schieffer but this format is kind of boring, imo.
> ...



I am not surprised at the amazing insistence of the delusional leftwingnut that The ONE "won" Debate #3.  Pitiable.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

White House announces the Obama Doctrine:

"America apologizes."


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how this one is going to go.  I do like Bob Schieffer but this format is kind of boring, imo.
> ...



It might not be dishonesty. There are three other options.  Stupidity, insanity, and self-delusion.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> All great things, with no specifics on how to attain it.  You drank the koolaid, others find it has zero taste.



Look, you're a partisan hack. You're looking for ways to attack Romney, not ways to understand.

Part one of Mitt&#8217;s plan is to achieve energy independence on this continent by 2020. 

Specifics? How about the Keystone pipeline that that fucktard Obama blocked.

#1&#8730;

Part two of the plan is trade that works for America.

This means categorizing China as a currency manipulator.

Is this a wise idea? I'm not so sure, but it is specific.

#2&#8730;

Part three is to provide Americans with the skills to succeed through better public schools

Mindless hyperbole.

Part four is to cut the deficit, reducing the size of government and getting the national debt under control so that America remains a place where businesses want to open up shop and hire.

This means repealing Obamacare and making cuts of the absurd pork, like PBS and Solyndra type expenditures.

#4&#8730;

Finally, part five of Mitt&#8217;s plan is to champion small business.

This means NOT engaging in the class warfare that the great divider is waging on small business.

#5&#8730;


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

And, by the way, Mitt was also CORRECT (even if the words attributed to him aren't his words) that it is _'not worth moving heaven and Earth'_ to get any one terrorist piece of shit, not even Osama bin Laden.

It was a desirable thing.

It was a just thing.

BUT, as we have now seen, the mere fact that the one evil scumbag is dead does NOT eradicate the threat posed by even that terrorist organization.



> The quote the Obama campaign is using came from an April 2007 interview with the Associated Press. Romney said in that interview he backs a broad strategy to defeat Islamic jihadists and that it's &#8220;not worth moving heaven and earth&#8221; for one person because you don&#8217;t want to publicize to the world when you&#8217;re conducting a covert operation. And Obama must&#8217;ve agreed because that&#8217;s exactly what he did when he executed the operation that weekend last year, not even telling the Pakistani government about it until after it was over.
> 
> In fact, at an MSNBC debate in May of 2007, when Romney was asked about the comments he made in the AP interview, he responded, &#8220;Of course we get Osama Bin Laden and track him wherever he has to go, and make sure he pays for the outrage he exacted upon America.&#8221; Asked if that meant moving heaven and earth, Romney said, &#8220;*We&#8217;ll move everything to get him. But I don&#8217;t want to buy into the Democratic pitch that this is all about one person. ... It&#8217;s more than Osama bin Laden.* But he is going to pay, and he will die.&#8221;


 -- Romney Would Have Killed Osama Bin Laden Too, BTW


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> And, by the way, Mitt was also CORRECT (even if the words attributed to him aren't his words) that it is _'not worth moving heaven and Earth'_ to get any one terrorist piece of shit, not even Osama bin Laden.
> 
> It was a desirable thing.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rRq8bOh3Mc]America celebrates the death of bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]

It mattered to America.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:
			
		

> It might not be dishonesty. There are three other options. Stupidity, insanity, and self-delusion.



I think it's mainly due to conservative herdlike behavior. They know they'll get banished from the Republican herd if they admit any Democrat won at anything. To a herdbeast like a modern American conservative, banishment from the herd is like a death sentence. Hence, they all circle up, point their horns outward, and moo out the same thing in unison, no matter how ridiculous it looks.

This is one reason why it's good to be a liberal. Since we're not in a herd, we never have to worry about being cast out for uttering an un-PC opinion.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > And, by the way, Mitt was also CORRECT (even if the words attributed to him aren't his words) that it is _'not worth moving heaven and Earth'_ to get any one terrorist piece of shit, not even Osama bin Laden.
> ...



No shit, fuckchop.

It mattered to me.  I applauded the fact that The ONE authorized the action.

But that doesn't address the point I just made (and have previously made) nor the point Mitt had made.

Lots of numbnut libs like you confidently assured us all that the GOAL after 9/11/2001 SHOULD have been "getting" Osama bin Laden.

And you were wrong.  It was A goal.  It was desirable.  It was just.

But it was never the thing that would provide us with security.

Some of you libs are truly fucking brain dead.  You, for instance.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



And nobody on the lib side ever SAID that getting Bin Laden would be the thing that provided anyone with security.  You present a false dichotomy.

But go on and keep defending Mitt's words.  I'm pretty sure you'd stand by to spin any time he farts in to "he was making a statement on the health of the bean buritto economy."


----------



## driveby (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > obama for assault weapons ban, should be the nail in his political coffin.
> ...



Does racism have anything to do with reading comprehension handing your head to you?.....


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...



You lie.  LOTS of you brain dead roach-fucking libs DID argue that the proper response SHOULD have been to just GET Osama bin Laden.

Many of you fucking morons couldn't be bothered to think beyond that proposition.

I expect lies from you since the truth is not a friend to your agenda.  But you are FAR too obvious at it to ever be persuasive.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



you're out of your fucking skull.  Do you think spamming the boards with inaccurate bullshit forwards your agenda?  I would say only if your agenda is to look like a gigantic douchenozzle.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



"Lots"......"many".......

Way to name names, genius. We all know how you demand specifics from others. Nine,nine,nine, mofo.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...



(A) you dickless fuckchop, I am not spamming the Board at all.

(B) what I post is generally accurate.  YOU should give that a try someday.  It will only hurt a lying sack of crap like you a LOT -- for a while.  

(C)  I EXPOSE you and your ilk as the enema nozzles you are.

Meanwhile, to get back to the point, LOTS of you worthless flea-fucking libs DID urge that America dedicate itself to snuffing bin Laden AS IF that were THE thing that would (finally) rectify the problems we had with terrorism.  

Clearly YOU are far to dishonest to admit it, but it's still the truth, and your deflection efforts will not work to change that fact.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...




LonelyLaughable interjects itself into the discussion as though it had been a part of the discussion at any earlier time.

And the first thing the cock sucker "demands" is "names."

Yeah.  Because I commit the names of you idiot libs here at USMB to memory when I see you assholes spewing your venomous crap.

Go back and look, you dopey schmuck.  YOU and that idiot, cheesedickfruit, may wish to deny it, but LOTS of us SAW the posts from so many of you worthless scumbag uber libs.  And since I already know that you are too fucking dishonest to admit it or look to verify it for yourself, perhaps I will make the effort to provide you with some examples when I have more time, later on.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Keep bleating.  Your type never changes.   Fuck you I'm right because I say I'm right! Wahhh!

Shut the fuck up.  

The last word is yours.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

Per my sig.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

Romney drenched in Nixon like flop sweat





Daily Kos: Romney drenched in Nixon like flop sweat


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> So what will all you progressives do when Romney is elected president?



We'll probably be watching the pigs fly overhead.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I switch it around, my pet. But I cannot take Fox for very long. It is slanted so far to the right that I'm afraid my tv will tip over.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

orBeMezaTtnoD said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney thinks our Navy is weaker than 1916?
> ...



Very silly.


----------



## Cheddarmelon (Oct 23, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I check out fox only to see them have a hissy fit.  It's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cheddarmelon said:
> 
> 
> > If he's so clear on it, clearly present it here.
> ...



He would only accomplish this in your dreams. But then he'll only be president in your dreams.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rinata said:


> He would only accomplish this in your dreams. But then he'll only be president in your dreams.



The important thing is to get that incompetent fuck Obama out of office before he finishes destroying our economy.

Romney will allow a recovery to occur; which will put America back on track.


----------



## usmcstinger (Oct 23, 2012)

The issue is who gained the most voters after the debate.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...



Listen up you dickless cocksucker.   You can't logically say "shut up" immediately followed by "granting" me the "last word."  

Not that logic is on your small list of attributes.

I am right because the facts support me.  You are wrong because you are a mutton head idiot who can't figure out the simplest of logical conclusions.  You evade facts which prove you wrong.

You remain an enema nozzle.

Now then, here is ONE example of a lib suggesting (way back in 2010, well before the death of bin Laden) that the deaths of bin Laden and Saddam "would" end the Booooosh war on terror (they were just bogeymen, you see).

http://www.usmessageboard.com/822190-post9.html

Next up?

I think maybe it is time to quote The ONE on HIS thinking of how significant it "would" be to kill or capture bin Laden.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Killing bin Laden would achieve the goal of "securing" America.


THAT is -- well, at least WAS -- the "view" of President Obama in 2008-2009.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

> Obama said Wednesday that Al-Qaeda and Osama bin Laden remain the "number one threat" to US security. He spoke after a new voice recording emerged from the terror group's leader in which bin Laden called for a holy war to restore "Jerusalem and Palestine."
> 
> Said Obama: "We're going to do everything in our power to make sure that they cannot create safe havens that can attack Americans. That's the bottom line."
> 
> ...


  --  AFP: Obama pledges to succeed where Bush failed on bin Laden

And I believe THIS shallow thinking is exactly WHY the President lied about Benghazi.

How could America be attacked by al qaeda like that if we had achieved the goal of protecting America by killing bin Laden?

How could that be?

Well, no problem.  Pesky FACTS get in the way, he does what so many uber-libs do.  He just lies.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

liability said:


> jackson said:
> 
> 
> > rinata said:
> ...


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Rinata said:


> liability said:
> 
> 
> > jackson said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rinata said:


> View attachment 21969



I don't think you believe the idiocy you post.

I think you post the shit you do to serve the party, but I think you're smart enough to know it's all partisan bullshit. 

It's just that like most leftists, you're completely devoid of integrity.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 23, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> So what happened to the Mittster nailing the Prez to the wall on Benghazi?






Cheddarmelon said:


> Simple.
> 
> 1) He looked like an idiot the last time he brought it up
> 2) Information proved the presidents point, not Mitts.











The Rabbi said:


> No point in rehashing it.  Obama lied about Benghazi.  When your enemy is destroying himself sit back and watch it happen.  Don't help him.


----------



## Liability (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> ​
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> ...



^ false.

The President lied and Candy "confirmed" his lie (albeit only while the debate was going on).

Later Candy Crowley even had to admit that Mitt was correct "in the main."

Which means, of course, that President Obama lied "in the main" and that Candy Crowley was incorrect "in the main."

While it is true that The ONE did make a reference to acts of terror in the Rose Garden on 9/12/2012, he was making reference NOT to Benghazi, but to the 9/11/2001 attacks to which he had just alluded.

All of your dishonest spin cannot change any of that.

The President is a compulsive liar.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 23, 2012)

> [Jim] &#8211;
> 
> I don&#8217;t want to lose this election.
> 
> ...



Obama campaign email: I don&#8217;t want to lose this election » The Right Scoop - Thats called desperation.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 21969
> ...



What can I say to someone like you??? Not much. You won't get it. All I'll say is that your post describes YOU perfectly.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

uncensored2008 said:


> rinata said:
> 
> 
> > he would only accomplish this in your dreams. But then he'll only be president in your dreams.
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 23, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheddarmelon said:
> ...





"Romney won the presidential debate by looking presidential. Obama had a painful case of Biden's smile"
Romney won the presidential debate by looking presidential. Obama had a painful case of Biden's smile &#8211; Telegraph Blogs


----------



## sakinago (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheddarmelon said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many dumb asses are going to vote *before* the debate even happens? Wait... We already have a winner.
> ...



Not many people do change their vote after debates, thats why I think its useless to put up polls. 

Did anyone see what direction the focus groups of undecided voters went? I went to bed didnt watch it anymore.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sure others have already pointed out that Obama was demonstrably wrong when he claimed that Romney, in his op-ed piece on the auto bailout, did not mention support for  government-backed loans for the auto industry.  Either Obama flat-out lied, or his staff lied to him about the op-ed, or he simply skimmed over it and didn't read the entire article.

And Obama once again falsely took credit for the increase in oil production when he knows full well that he tried to shut down the private drilling in ND, which has been responsible for most of the increase in production, and when he knows that he has cut in half the number of drilling leases for public lands.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rinata said:


> What can I say to someone like you??? Not much. You won't get it. All I'll say is that your post describes YOU perfectly.



Rinata; I don't think I've ever seen a worthwhile post from you. All you post is idiocy you read off of KOS or ThinkProgress. 

Seriously, you appear to be nothing but a hack. Does anything other than promoting your shameful party matter to you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Romney won the presidential debate by looking presidential. Obama had a painful case of Biden's smile"
> Romney won the presidential debate by looking presidential. Obama had a painful case of Biden's smile  Telegraph Blogs




I don't agree with that.

I don't think Obama looked creepy the way Biden did. I thought Obama was overly aggressive, and Romney was overly passive. I really think Romney should have nailed Obama on the naval units and on Benghazi. 

In the first half of the debate, my opinion is Obama won. In the second half, Romney won. So over all, another tie.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Why do you want to support someone who says, if you want to better yourself, start a business, go to college. If you dont have the money to do this, borrow the money from your parents, which is a great idea. But not everyone has parents who can afford to pay for their childs college education, let alone start up costs for a business.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIa4VdtKlO0]Romney: Borrow Money From Your Parents - YouTube[/ame]

Why would you support someone who has no idea that most middle class Americans dont have thousands of dollars of cash they can just throw around?

Romney said he has a different plan to fix the USA, yet he has hired most of GW Bush economic and national security advisors. Why would you vote for more Bush economics, the same plan that drove our country to the brink of economic disaster? Who

Why would you vote for Romney when you understand that he wants to further lower taxes, while increasing military spending? GW Bush did the same thing and how did that work out for the USA? nytimes.com/2011/07/24/opinion/sunday/24sun4.html

Why would you vote for Romney when he has stated that he will go to war with Iran? [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lEsB8p8zc0]Mitt Romney Says He Could Wage War on Iran Without Congress&#39; Approval - YouTube[/ame]

IHT World Blog


----------



## Rinata (Oct 23, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > What can I say to someone like you??? Not much. You won't get it. All I'll say is that your post describes YOU perfectly.
> ...



Forget it, slick. It seems you have a mistaken idea that what you say to me is very impressive. It's not. You're wasting your time. I couldn't care less what someone like you thinks of me. Believe it and quit wasting your time and mine.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Forget it, slick. It seems you have a mistaken idea that what you say to me is very impressive. It's not. You're wasting your time. I couldn't care less what someone like you thinks of me. Believe it and quit wasting your time and mine.



That's the point.

I don't think you care what anyone thinks. It doesn't appear that you care about anything at all. You are basically a spambot for the leftist hate sites with zero ability to engage in a conversation.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 23, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> So what happened to the Mittster nailing the Prez to the wall on Benghazi?



He probably forgot, he looked like he couldn't wait to get off that stage.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > So what happened to the Mittster nailing the Prez to the wall on Benghazi?
> ...



Hillary and Obama.. totally failed in Bengazi and the blood is on their hands.. 

All Americans know this ...how can Democrats make light of such tragedy...it's sick..


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 23, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > What can I say to someone like you??? Not much. You won't get it. All I'll say is that your post describes YOU perfectly.
> ...



This is high level discourse?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...te-third-and-final-debate-50.html#post6210243


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 23, 2012)

Rinata said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



We support somebody who thinks like that because thati is the way the world worked before the nanny state in which people are taught that they are entitled to what other people have earned.   My husband and I didn't have parents we could borrow from either, so we worked and saved and did without a lot of fun stuff so that our kids could go to college and then so that we could go into business for ourselves.  And we are proud of that and especially that it succeeded.   Our kids were raised with values that they could achieve anything by using the gifts God gave them and they have both succeeded beyond anything hubby and I have accomplished. 

Children should be raised to trust in themselves, live up to their full potential, and reach for the stars.   If they are raised  watching Mom live off a government check and with the mentality that others owe them just because they were born or that they don't need to put out maximum effort because there will be a safety net for them, or it is just easier to take the handouts than to even try, they will not be as successful if they are successful at all.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> This is high level discourse?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...te-third-and-final-debate-50.html#post6210243



Sure, why not?

Getting Obama out of office is the key to recovery. We have suffered with flat GDP and historically high unemployment for 4 years. Time to get America back to work, which means getting Obama out.


----------



## Too Tall (Oct 23, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Obama would come with something new, but he's attacking while trying to pretend that his policies have been successful.
> ...



If allowing a US Ambassador and 3 other US citizens to be murdered due to lack of security is successful, what would you call failure?


----------



## Liability (Oct 24, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Enough evidence and concrete proof to be forced to admit it?


----------



## Liability (Oct 24, 2012)

Given the War Powers Act (and without even discussing whether or not there is any REAL Constitutional validity to that Act), is it actually a mistake (technically speaking) to assume that a President can begin a process of waging war on Iran without an okey-dokey from Congress?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 24, 2012)

Rinata said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



"...go to college. If you dont have the money to do this, borrow the money from your parents, which is a great idea. But not everyone has parents who can afford to pay for their childs college education,..."

Pretty good point to discuss.

Why do you assume that money is in any way a bar to a college education?

There are a multitude of opportunities that would provide the money, and not just loans.
Scholarships?

Work study?

Junior college...and then transfer to a four year.

Night school.

And...the most overlooked.....college in small doses, over a decade. Have you ever heard one asked how long it took to graduate? Me, neither.


And....even self-study sans the actual degree. Ever meet someone who you felt was really sharp....then learned that they had never attended college?

How about the service.....or ROTC?


One need not be a child, waiting for someone else to take care of them.
Be a conservative.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 24, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Your definition of a handout is quite different from mine. As is Romney's.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 24, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



No doubt.  Most people on the left feel righteous if the government takes my money and gives it to somebody else.

I feel good when I give my own money of my own free will to somebody in need.

Most people on the left think it is good to take money that people have earned and give to other people.

Most people on the right think this usually causes more harm than good.

Most people on the left don't care that most of the money taken 'for the poor' is actually swallowed up by the massive bureaucracy that government has become and relatively little gets to anybody who really needs it.

Most people on the right think this is the most inefficient and ineffective way to help people.

So you're right.  There are distinct differences.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 25, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not as you have described. I really hate your attitude. You sound so selfish and mean to me. And I know that most people on the right agree with you. That's what I dislike about them. You all brag about being, "Christian". But none of you have the slightest idea what it means. 

Sometimes I would like to ask God why He allows poverty, suffering, and injustice when He could do something about it. But Im afraid He would ask me the same question.  Anonymous


----------



## Amazed (Oct 25, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



...and you sound absolutely childish and petulant, nobody cares what you think about them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 25, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> No doubt.  Most people on the left feel righteous if the government takes my money and gives it to somebody else.
> 
> I feel good when I give my own money of my own free will to somebody in need.
> 
> ...



The leftist-regressive motto is "charity begins in the pocket of your neighbor."


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 25, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I know I sound hateful to you because that is the way you have been taught to think about people like me.   Nevermind that study after study shows conservatives to be more generous with their own time, talent, and resources than liberals are generous with their own time, talent, and resources.

I suspect you have been taught that somebody like Mitt Romney is selfish and greedy and don't want to hear about the years and years of service without pay that he has given on behalf of others.  He took no salary as governor of Massachusetts.  He donated every penny of salary he receied working for the Olympics.  He doesn't ask for an honorarium to speak to groups he is invited to, and if they give him one, he signs it back over to them.   He has never taken a dime or enriched hmself doing public service.   And yet he has given away many millions of his own fortune to help others.

And you know nothing about me or what I give of my own time, talent, and resources on the behalf of others.

So I accept that you think it is mean and hateful for me to believe a program ought to actually do good rather than just have a great sounding title. . . .for me to believe that private charities do a far better job with far less unintended negative consequences than most government programs can do. . . .that it is not cost effective to establish a government bureacracy to help the poor when that bureaucracy swallows up as much as two thirds of the money it receies to help the poor.

And I accept that you think it is mean and hateful for me to believe that children benefit from seeing their parents get up in the morning, get cleaned up prepare breakfast for the family, and go to work to earn the money they need for housing, food, clothing, etc.   And it harms children  to see their able bodied parent receive a government check for doing nothing and encourages them to believe they are entitled to other people's money just because they were born.   And people earning their own way and being encouraged to reach for their full potential is a far better anti-poverty program than anything the government will ever do.

I think Mitt Romney understands pretty closely as I understand it.   I wish everybody did.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 25, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Drop dead, you jerk.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 25, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What an awful lot of assumptions you are making that have no rhyme or reason. Your post is very pompous, self-righteous, and completely overblown. I can see why you like Mitt Romney.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 26, 2012)

Rinata said:


> What an awful lot of assumptions you are making that have no rhyme or reason. Your post is very pompous, self-righteous, and completely overblown. I can see why you like Mitt Romney.



So what you're saying is that Fox applies logic, reason, and common sense to her analysis, where an Obama supporter is content with "eye candy?"

That DOES accurately define the distinction between the two camps....


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

A _little_ bit off topic.

I think the FIRST Debate infected the next two debates.

The first debate was such a massive disaster for The ONE that even his admittedly improved performances in the second debate (with Candy Crowley assisting him) and in the third debate were still impacted (negatively) by that first massive fail.

That gets me to the piece I found so interesting.  Noonan's column in the WSJ.  



> Noonan: *When Americans Saw the Real Obama*
> *Why the Denver debate changed everything.*
> 
> We all say Ohio, Ohio, Ohio. But it's all still Denver, Denver, and the mystery that maybe isn't a mystery at all.
> ...


 EXCERPT from: 
Noonan: When Americans Saw the Real Obama - WSJ.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 26, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Thank you. If you can see that, that is a good first step.  The next step is understanding why.  And then you are on the way to know what real concern for the poor is, and why liberal socialism isn't.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 26, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > What an awful lot of assumptions you are making that have no rhyme or reason. Your post is very pompous, self-righteous, and completely overblown. I can see why you like Mitt Romney.
> ...



Eye candy??? Damn, but you are an ass.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 26, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



First step to what?? Thinking like you??  No thanks!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 26, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Fine remain stupid. See how that works?


----------



## Rinata (Oct 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You're the expert on stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 27, 2012)

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Not possible, I in no way support obama you however do.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 27, 2012)

My Brother in law is going in the Navy... He goes to boot December 5.... I pray Obama inst president when he graduates cause Obama would not send people in to help him if he gets attacked......He would be safer with Romney as President.


----------

